# 3rd Annual Ne Pig Roast Rally *51 Families Reserved*



## RizFam

*3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally* 
Sept 26-28th 2008 
*51** Families Reserved*








*Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (**Lancaster) PA

**​****Important All Attendees** 
Please sign up on last page *​
*​**We need to know your preference for Pork or Chicken ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order. 
*​*
*

Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.

http://www.padutchcountry.com/
http://www.800padutch.com/

*When you call to reserve your site give this #44901 & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group. Ask them to place you as close to the group as possible.*

51 Families .....Yippppppeeee






























1589 - tdvffjohn
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam/Camping Loser
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1580 - Hootbob
1570 - Bill H
1571 - Joonbee
1573 - Rubrhammer
1574 - BritsOnTour
1575 - BritsOnTour's Freinds
1576 - Fire44
1577 - NJMikeC
1569 - LewCat
1568 - Happycamper
1567 - previshgang
1566 - mtq
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan
1561 - DEKS Mayo
1559 - girard482
1553 - navycranes
1551 - Zymurgist 
1550 - Susan & Smiley
1549- tentr4life
1548 - Shannon
1547 - SOB friends of Luv2Camp
1546 - OutbackCNY 
1545 - Ride-n-10
1544 - webeopelas
1543 - 4campers
1542 - lilunsure
1541- The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
1540- Thurson's Mom&Dad
1538 - teamfink
1535 - kibitzer
1534 - Thor
1530 - swanny
1523 - conrich
1518 - mikenkristipa
1505 - campfirenut

*Site Map* 

_[thumbnail click to enlarge]_


----------



## tdvffjohn

The pig wasn t even cold from the second annual and next years planning was under way









Way to go Tami


----------



## WillTy3

We have site 1563

Will


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> 
> Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> 17 Families Reserved:
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1567- Previshgang
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


----------



## fredr

prevish gang said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> 
> Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> 17 Families Reserved:
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1567- Previshgang
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1565 - Fredr
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


[/quote]


----------



## Camper Man

Arriving Friday 9/26/08, departing Sunday 9/28/08, Site 1562. Looking forward to another fantastic weekend!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

fredr said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> 
> Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> 17 Families Reserved:
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1567- Previshgang
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1565 - Fredr
> 1562- Camper Man
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ddocmayo

Camper Man said:


> Arriving Friday 9/26/08, departing Sunday 9/28/08, Site 1562. Looking forward to another fantastic weekend!!


----------



## happycamper

*Whoo Hoo!!!*
22 Families Reserved:

1589 - Moosegut
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1577 - NJMikeC
1576 - Fire44
1575 -
1574 -
1573 - Rubrhammer
1572 - Highlander96
1571 - tdvffjohn
1570 - Bill H
1567 - previshgang
1568 - Happycamper
1569 - Hootbob
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan

Copy List and Add your site and name in!!!


----------



## RizFam

You guys are AWESOME!! 23 Families in what








a few hours ......... WOW!!


----------



## 'Ohana

I don't know about all you seasoned Outbacker Rally goer's out there, but on Saturday after the feast was over and the photo's had been taken I sort of shuffled back to the campsite with a sort of emptiness feeling deep within that I could not explain. On Sunday morning after talking with the Fearless Rally leaders about the plans for next year, the dates already being set etc.. it occurred to me what that emptiness feeling was









That sensation from the night before was from the fact that it was the end of the Rally and our first Rally season, and that nothing was yet planed thereafter to look forward to. So after a short trip to the park office and making our reservations for next year, all was right with the world again.









So for anyone experiencing that same fealing, all I can say is book this weekend or any other Rally and you'll fell much better having yet another great time to look foward to.









Ed


----------



## skippershe

outbacknjack said:


> I don't know about all you seasoned Outbacker Rally goer's out there, but on Saturday after the feast was over and the photo's had been taken I sort of shuffled back to the campsite with a sort of emptiness feeling deep within that I could not explain. On Sunday morning after talking with the Fearless Rally leaders about the plans for next year, the dates already being set etc.. it occurred to me what that emptiness feeling was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sensation from the night before was from the fact that it was the end of the Rally and our first Rally season, and that nothing was yet planed thereafter to look forward to. So after a short trip to the park office and making our reservations for next year, all was right with the world again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for anyone experiencing that same fealing, all I can say is book this weekend or any other Rally and you'll fell much better having yet another great time to look foward to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed,

I know how you feel








Why don't you join us this coming weekend for the So Calif Rally?? If you leave tomorrow, you'll be here in plenty of time!
We still have 3 sites left!


----------



## 4campers

RizFam said:


> You guys are AWESOME!! 23 Families in what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few hours ......... WOW!!


4campers site 1543 coming in Fri and leaving Monday, thanks to previshgang for taking my spot







That was a nice one.


----------



## tdvffjohn

*Whoo Hoo!!!*
22 Families Reserved:

1589 - Moosegut
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1577 - NJMikeC
1576 - Fire44
1575 -
1574 -
1573 - Rubrhammer
1572 - Highlander96
1571 - tdvffjohn
1570 - Bill H
1567 - previshgang
1568 - Happycamper
1569 - Hootbob
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan
1543- 4campers

Copy List and Add your site and name in!!!


----------



## mtq

We will be back on 1566... MTQ, and thanks for the great effort you guys put into making this happen.



RizFam said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> *Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> *Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> *23 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566- mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> *Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> *Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> *23 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566- mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1543- 4campers
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


Please use latest list update when adding yours so all names are there.


----------



## 4campers

mtq said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> *Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> *Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> *23 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566- mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1543- 4campers
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


[/quote]


----------



## teamfink

4campers said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> *Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> *Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> *23 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566- mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1543- 4campers
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## teamfink

Hi everyone!









This will be our first rally!! We just picked up out OB this past Sat. Love Spring Gulch. Looking forward to getting to meet some friendly people.

Site 1538


----------



## girard482

we are in and are on site #1559 see you all again in a year... or at another rally sooner maybe?


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> *3rd Annual Northeast Outbacker's Pig Roast Rally
> **Sept 26-28th 2008*
> *Spring Gulch Campground New Holland (Lancaster) PA
> *Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
> Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.
> 
> http://www.padutchcountry.com/
> http://www.800padutch.com/
> 
> *50 sites are ON HOLD close to the field under group #44901. **ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007*
> When you call to reserve give this # & it will bring up the Outbacker's Group sites. Once you pay for your site you will then get you own confirmation number.
> 
> **FIRST COME FIRST SERVE**
> 
> *27 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1574 -
> 1575 -
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566- mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1559- girard482
> 1543- 4campers
> 1538- teamfink
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


----------



## webeopelas

*28 Families Reserved:* 

1589 - Moosegut
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1570 - Bill H
1571 - tdvffjohn
1572 - Highlander96
1573 - Rubrhammer
1574 -
1575 -
1576 - Fire44
1577 - NJMikeC
1569 - Hootbob
1568 - Happycamper
1567 - previshgang
1566- mtq
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan
1561 - DEKS Mayo
1559- girard482
1543- 4campers
1538- teamfink 
1544- webeopelas

Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.[/quote]
[/quote]

Whats up with 1574 and 1575? Are they unknown bookings?


----------



## RizFam

I believe they are Outbackers. I just do not recognize their "real" names on the list that the campground gave me. I was just waiting for them to check in & tell us.


----------



## lilunsure

Whew.. 1542 for us.

This hurry up and book stuff really doesn't work well with our normal process of procrastinating until the last possible moment and then camping away from the group.

I'm stressed, maybe a beer would help









See Ya,

John


----------



## RizFam

lilunsure said:


> Whew.. 1542 for us.
> 
> This hurry up and book stuff really doesn't work well with our normal process of procrastinating until the last possible moment and then camping away from the group.
> 
> I'm stressed, maybe a beer would help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Ya,
> 
> John


Glad you decided to book John. Yanno w/ the Outbacker Rallies if you snooze you lose....








Hope the beer helped


----------



## Thurston

*30 Families Reserved:* 

1589 - Moosegut
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1570 - Bill H
1571 - tdvffjohn
1572 - Highlander96
1573 - Rubrhammer
1574 -
1575 -
1576 - Fire44
1577 - NJMikeC
1569 - Hootbob
1568 - Happycamper
1567 - previshgang
1566- mtq
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan
1561 - DEKS Mayo
1559- girard482
1543- 4campers
1538- teamfink 
1544- webeopelas
1541- The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
1540- Thurson's Mom&Dad

Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


----------



## BritsOnTour

RizFam said:


> I believe they are Outbackers. I just do not recognize their "real" names on the list that the campground gave me. I was just waiting for them to check in & tell us.


It's us! It's us!

Sorry, just not quite as 'on the ball' as you all!

We're in 1574 and our friends are in 1575 - we may end up switching between the two of us as I see Gary's in 1576, where Jake seems to spend most of his w/e (and yet, for some reason, they were unwilling to take him home: 'pourqoui pas??')!

Apologies for not posting sooner...........

PS I phoned after breakfast so eliminated the need for queueing in the office - worked out well it seems!!

Ali


----------



## battalionchief3

I dont know if I will make the next one but I had a great time for this one. I even got my picture on the new flyer, well at least my back side anyhow.....


----------



## Rubrhammer

We were there Thur thru Sun this year and will probably extend our stay next year also. so far we only reserved the 2 nights. Looking forward to another OBers rally.
B & R


----------



## 'Ohana

battalionchief3 said:


> I dont know if I will make the next one but I had a great time for this one. I even got my picture on the new flyer, well at least my back side anyhow.....










For any one who's not quite sure about next year, I thought I'd post the Camp Grounds current policy on cancellations that's on their web site. This way you will only have 35X day's to think about it.









Cancellation - Sites Only
If a cancellation is requested 48 hours prior to arrival, a full refund of the deposit is given.

If a cancellation is requested less than 48 hours prior to arrival, we will charge a $50 processing fee and refund the balance.


----------



## Susan

Add us to your site list. We took the same site as this year because it is easy to park in









Susan and Smiley
Site 1550


----------



## RizFam

Great Susan glad you can make it.







Now about those sweatshirts...







Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?


----------



## Susan

RizFam said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan


----------



## huntr70

Susan said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan
[/quote]
Personally, I would stay with the Pig Roast theme, as that is how this Fall rally was started.

Maybe a pig shaped design with wording inside it?????

Steve


----------



## Lady Di

We're in! Site 1552.


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan
[/quote]
Personally, I would stay with the Pig Roast theme, as that is how this Fall rally was started.

Maybe a pig shaped design with wording inside it?????

Steve
[/quote]

How about a picture of a campfire w/ wording: Northeast Pig Roast Rally 2008 ?


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan
[/quote]
Personally, I would stay with the Pig Roast theme, as that is how this Fall rally was started.

Maybe a pig shaped design with wording inside it?????

Steve
[/quote]

How about a picture of a campfire w/ wording: Northeast Pig Roast Rally 2008 ?
[/quote]

Need something saying 3rd Annual.....


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan
[/quote]
Personally, I would stay with the Pig Roast theme, as that is how this Fall rally was started.

Maybe a pig shaped design with wording inside it?????

Steve
[/quote]

How about a picture of a campfire w/ wording: Northeast Pig Roast Rally 2008 ?
[/quote]

Need something saying 3rd Annual.....

[/quote]

OK, I just thought it might be nicer w/out it







Do you like the camefire idea instead of a pig?


----------



## Moosegut

RizFam said:


> Great Susan glad you can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now about those sweatshirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to post a picture & take orders for next year?










Can do, need feed back from those interested. Should it be generic and state Outbacker Rally or stay with the pig roast theme ? Tell me what you want and I can design it and then post it. Adult and kid sizes.

Susan
[/quote]
Personally, I would stay with the Pig Roast theme, as that is how this Fall rally was started.

Maybe a pig shaped design with wording inside it?????

Steve
[/quote]

How about a picture of a campfire w/ wording: Northeast Pig Roast Rally 2008 ?
[/quote]

Need something saying 3rd Annual.....

[/quote]

OK, I just thought it might be nicer w/out it







Do you like the camefire idea instead of a pig? 








[/quote]

Just put the pig over the fire.


----------



## RizFam




----------



## luv2camp

Two more sites reserved -

1546 for Luv2Camp 
1547 for the SOB friends of Luv2Camp


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> Two more sites reserved -
> 
> 1546 for Luv2Camp
> 1547 for the SOB friends of Luv2Camp


Excellent!! That makes 35 Families. Way To Go everyone!!


----------



## Zymurgist

Zymurgist is in, Site 1551

I fully expect to leave the CG a lot lighter next year, right?









Have a great one, off to pack the TT for this weekend, off to camp and ride horses at Gettysburg!

Carl.


----------



## huntr70

Zymurgist said:


> Zymurgist is in, Site 1551
> 
> I fully expect to leave the CG a lot lighter next year, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great one, off to pack the TT for this weekend, off to camp and ride horses at Gettysburg!
> 
> Carl.


Have a great time, Carl!!

Steve


----------



## duke2006

We are planning on attending again next year. Our site is #1537.


----------



## 'Ohana

Thurston said:


> *37 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1575 - BritsOnTour
> 1574 - BritsOnTour Friends
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566 - mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1559 - girard482
> 1552 - Lady Di
> 1551 - Zymurgist
> 1550 - Susan and Smiley
> 1547 - Luv2Camp Friends
> 1546 - Luv2Camp
> 1544 - webeopelas
> 1543 - 4campers
> 1542 - lilunsure
> 1541 - The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
> 1540 - Thurson's Mom&Dad
> 1538 - teamfink
> 1537 - duke2006
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


----------



## RizFam

outbacknjack said:


> *37 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1575 - BritsOnTour
> 1574 - BritsOnTour Friends
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566 - mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1559 - girard482
> 1552 - Lady Di
> 1551 - Zymurgist
> 1550 - Susan and Smiley
> 1547 - Luv2Camp Friends
> 1546 - Luv2Camp
> 1544 - webeopelas
> 1543 - 4campers
> 1542 - lilunsure
> 1541 - The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
> 1540 - Thurson's Mom&Dad
> 1538 - teamfink
> 1537 - duke2006
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map.


[/quote]

*37 Families







*


----------



## Highlander96

How about this pig for the t-shirt????

Miss Piggy


----------



## RizFam

OK I need to know who is holding out? I just spoke w/ Lisa the Manager at Spring Gulch & she said we have *42 sites booked* w/ our group. So, come on people fess up. We need to know the exact amount of people that are planning on coming. She told me that Outbackers were booking who weren't even there this past weekend.







Also she held 54 sites in our group name, but we still only have 12 remaining, b/c 42 are booked. SOooo Who Are You???? 

I asked if she would contact me if any of the sites that are taken by Non-Outbackers cancel, so we could move people up. She told me that would be no problem and will put my name on the waiting list. I also mentioned about the fiasco on Sunday morning & she was glad that I told her.


----------



## huntr70

Highlander96 said:


> How about this pig for the t-shirt????
> 
> Miss Piggy


That does kind of look like Ester right before she went down.....









Steve


----------



## Moosegut

Highlander96 said:


> How about this pig for the t-shirt????
> 
> Miss Piggy


I'm telling DW.


----------



## prevish gang

Moosegut said:


> How about this pig for the t-shirt????
> 
> Miss Piggy


I'm telling DW.
[/quote]

Believe me Scott, when I tell you that she knows and is used that kind of behavior!

D


----------



## Susan

Highlander96 said:


> How about this pig for the t-shirt????
> 
> Miss Piggy


LOL, first of all, NO t-shirts, who switched it from sweatshirts? and second nice try with the graphic, LOL

Susan


----------



## Ride-n-10

Site 1545 booked


----------



## huntr70

*38 Families Reserved:*

1589 - Moosegut
1588 - Hokie
1587 - RizFam
1586 - Huntr70
1585 - Thurston
1584 - Kernfour
1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
1577 - NJMikeC
1576 - Fire44
1575 - BritsOnTour
1574 - BritsOnTour Friends
1573 - Rubrhammer
1572 - Highlander96
1571 - tdvffjohn
1570 - Bill H
1569 - Hootbob
1568 - Happycamper
1567 - previshgang
1566 - mtq
1565 - fredr
1564 - Outbacknjack
1563 - WillTy3
1562 - CamperMan
1561 - DEKS Mayo
1559 - girard482
1552 - Lady Di
1551 - Zymurgist
1550 - Susan and Smiley
1547 - Luv2Camp Friends
1546 - Luv2Camp
1545 - Ride-n-10
1544 - webeopelas
1543 - 4campers
1542 - lilunsure
1541 - The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
1540 - Thurson's Mom&Dad
1538 - teamfink 
1537 - duke2006

Please post your site #s, so we can make a map


----------



## Susan

I like to be the first to sign up







I'm bringing Silverware again , better hope my plans don't change.









Susan


----------



## kernfour

Susan said:


> I like to be the first to sign up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bringing Silverware again , better hope my plans don't change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susan


The roaster has been cleaned,returned & reserved for next year. Lets have another great rally.

Leon


----------



## RizFam

kernfour said:


> The roaster has been cleaned,returned & reserved for next year. Lets have another great rally.
> 
> Leon


I'll drink to that


----------



## RizFam

*If you are thinking about coming to this Rally please reserve your site NOW. *

*11 sites remain ON HOLD under group #44901. *
*ONLY UNTIL OCT 13TH 2007
after the 13th they will be released back into the cg site pool. 

*Spring Gulch 717 354-3100
Sites are Full Hook-Up, Water, Electric, Sewer & Cable.


----------



## RizFam

I just rec'd a call from Spring Gulch CG, the 10 remaining sites that were being held for our group have been placed back into circulation today. They were unable to hold them any longer. Out of the 54 Sites on hold, 44 were taken.... *WTG Outbackers!*







So it looks like we are going to have a pretty large group even if no one else joins us.

However, for anyone else who would like to join in when you call to reserve your site give the* #44901 & ask them to place you as close to the Outback group as possible.*

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

RizFam said:


> I just rec'd a call from Spring Gulch CG, the 10 remaining sites that were being held for our group have been placed back into circulation today. They were unable to hold them any longer. Out of the 54 Sites on hold, 44 were taken.... *WTG Outbackers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like we are going to have a pretty large group even if no one else joins us.
> 
> However, for anyone else who would like to join in when you call to reserve your site give the* #44901 & ask them to place you as close to the Outback group as possible.*
> 
> Tami


You know Tami, that kind of bothers me that they took those spots back so early. For goodness sake you almost booked their entire park in less than a week! Not everyone can make plans a year in advance. I seriously doubt if people were knocking their door down to get in already. Those woman in the office were rude to us several times, lied to you about how they were going to give us all our same spots. I vote for moving the rally to another location after this year. I put 10 sites on hold in Virginia Beach for New Years a month ago and have not received one call asking me to give them up. Same thing for the Easter rally. They never put any pressure on me about the supersites that we had held there. In addition, they bent over backwards to help us when we ended up with snow on the day of our potluck. Maybe it's just a "southern hospitality" vs northern thing, but I don't like it. The people in spring gulch never gave us the discount they said they had applied and eventually I just let it go because I didn't want to deal with those women anymore. Several people that I know of had planned to use the day spa they advertise that they have, but really don't have. I like the place, but the people left me with a bad taste in my mouth. They are not the only campground in town and we can take our business elsewhere. I liked Otter Lake too and would be happy to go back there if we had to. Just my .02 cents. I think you are too nice and you should not feel bad about asking for more time in the future especially when you are making them at least $6000 for the weekend.

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di

It does seem as if they were quick to want the held sites back.

This year we had people making reservations a month or so before the rally and there were sites. So makes one wonder, What gives?


----------



## prevish gang

Steve.
I wasn't talking about holding 50 sites. I was talking about making us give up the remaining 7 so early. It wouldn't hurt them to hold that many sites because newbies are joining every day and it would be nice to have those sites nearby for those who can commit so far in advance or maybe haven't joined yet. Like you said, they will book up anyhow, so hold them until say June or July. That would give them plenty of time to book those 7 sites.


----------



## luv2camp

I agree with Darlene - I also get a sour taste from the people that run Spring Gulch. Spring Gulch is owned by a corporation. Because of that, the people that run it don't give off a warm and cozy feeling that family owned campgrounds tend to have. Because of the corporation, they have very black and white policies for reservations and such.

The only problem I see with moving the Rally for 2009 is our group is HUGE. There aren't too many campgrounds that can hold all of us AND provide us a large enough area to hold the pot-luck. I think the upper area at Spring Gulch worked really nice for us this year. Otter lake was also nice. I can't think of too many other campgrounds that could handle all of us.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Darlenes point about the extra 7 sites is correct. Steves point about it being a business is also correct. The bottom line is not to hold 7 sites with no money down when they could possible get them reserved and collect a deposit now. One of the biggest difference I have seen in the northeast lately is they want your deposit upfront for them to hold in there acct now. Years ago they used to take your credit info and reservation and app 2 months before the reservation, they charged the acct for the deposit. Its called cashflow and they like to use ours for it. The only up side is you spend your money paying for reservations in the winter so when you get there in the summer, its paid for.


----------



## tentr4life

We will be in site 1549. 
Arriving on Thursday evening and leaving on Sunday.

Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> *39 Families Reserved:*
> 
> 1589 - Moosegut
> 1588 - Hokie
> 1587 - RizFam
> 1586 - Huntr70
> 1585 - Thurston
> 1584 - Kernfour
> 1583 - SharonAG, & GG Gator
> 1577 - NJMikeC
> 1576 - Fire44
> 1575 - BritsOnTour
> 1574 - BritsOnTour Friends
> 1573 - Rubrhammer
> 1572 - Highlander96
> 1571 - tdvffjohn
> 1570 - Bill H
> 1569 - Hootbob
> 1568 - Happycamper
> 1567 - previshgang
> 1566 - mtq
> 1565 - fredr
> 1564 - Outbacknjack
> 1563 - WillTy3
> 1562 - CamperMan
> 1561 - DEKS Mayo
> 1559 - girard482
> 1552 - Lady Di
> 1551 - Zymurgist
> 1550 - Susan and Smiley
> 1549- tentr4life
> 1547 - Luv2Camp Friends
> 1546 - Luv2Camp
> 1545 - Ride-n-10
> 1544 - webeopelas
> 1543 - 4campers
> 1542 - lilunsure
> 1541 - The Bogers-Friends of Thurston
> 1540 - Thurson's Mom&Dad
> 1538 - teamfink
> 1537 - duke2006
> 
> Please post your site #s, so we can make a map


----------



## prevish gang

Since John brought up the fact about how they wanted ALL the money up front a year in advance I will comment on that. I hadn't said anything about it before, but I am glad he did. That was part of my displeasure too. I thought, Wow you guys are going to take 43 peoples money for 2-3 nights each for a year, put it in savings and draw interest on it for a year and you won't hold out on a few sites.

I see both sides, but I guess I just prefer campgrounds who seem to actually care about your group and have everyone be happy so that they will spread the word therefore bringing in the business. If they have the waiting list that they seem to I don't think it would be a problem to fill those 7 spots at the last minute.

I know I am beating a dead horse, so I will just shut up. Please don't take my comments as criticism for any of the organizers. You are all doing a wonderful job. I just think you shouldn't feel bad for asking for some favors when you are making them the kind of money you are. I appreciate all of you for your hard work.

Darlene


----------



## RizFam

Points well taken!

Steve is right. It is Corp. not family owned. Unfortunately you lose that warm & fuzzy hospitality that the Family Owned CGs offer. That said, I have to tell you that the manager has been wonderful. I did mention to her about her Not So Pleasant staff's attitudes that Sunday morning when we were all re-booking for next year.

Otter Lake is a Great CG, but it doesn't have a large field like the one SG offered us at No Extra fee. 
We have plenty of time from now until then to figure out if we need to look for a new location. 
So, for now lets just enjoy each other & our time together when we get the opportunity to camp together.









Tami


----------



## luv2camp

RizFam said:


> Points well taken!
> 
> Steve is right. It is Corp. not family owned. Unfortunately you lose that warm & fuzzy hospitality that the Family Owned CGs offer. That said, I have to tell you that the manager has been wonderful. I did mention to her about her Not So Pleasant staff's attitudes that Sunday morning when we were all re-booking for next year.
> 
> Otter Lake is a Great CG, but it doesn't have a large field like the one SG offered us at No Extra fee.
> We have plenty of time from now until then to figure out if we need to look for a new location.
> So, for now lets just enjoy each other & our time together when we get the opportunity to camp together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


AMEN!


----------



## Susan

Darleen, thanks for the info on Otter Lake . I just went to there site and it looks really nice. I too was looking forward to the spa at spring gulch that was not open.

Susan and Smiley


----------



## huntr70

If I remember correctly, the biggest complaint from Otter Lake and the 1st Annual Pig Roast, was that people were spread out too much throughout the campground.

If anyone finds a nice campground that can support 40-50 families for a rally like this, and can have everyone centrally located, please pass the info on.

Also, keep in mind that we are running for a pig and roaster, so it has to be within a fair distance to the Hamburg, PA area.

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Just for those that were looking for the day spa....



> Our Day Spa Is "Ahhhhhhh-Some"
> The Day Spa at Spring Gulch provides a relaxing way to unwind and de-stress while receiving a manicure, pedicure or full body massage. An appointment is preferred for all services. However, walk-ins are welcome on Saturdays during the summer.


Their summer season ends on Labor Day.


----------



## Moosegut

Site 1589 is available (at least, it's back in the hunt). We had to drop out. As of right now it's a definite no go. Things may change and we're still hoping to go but I figured I'd release the site so someone who could definitely go can get a closer site. We'll see what happens.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thanks Scott......I am now in 1589.......which means 1571 is open









Tami, I ll let you update the map.

John


----------



## Lady Di

Thanks John,

1571 is now taken by Lady Di, 1552 is available.


----------



## RizFam

Sorry you won't b e able to join us Moosegut, you will be missed. If anyone is interested in moving up, you should call Spring Gulch to see if 1552 is still available.

Tami


----------



## Thor

How Spots are still left? It looks like we might be able to make it. It is quiet the hike but we are taking about making it an extra long weekend. Any room left?

I will call to find out

Thor


----------



## Lady Di

Thor,

I would guess you should callSpring Gulch to see what they have available.


----------



## Thor

I just did a map search and if it was under 10hrs each way ... we would go for it.

Good News - Google map came back with 814km which is about 10hrs. We are looking at leaving thurs staying somewhere along the way returning mon. This way would have 3 nights at the campground. DW & and will check with work and we should know by wed.

Thor


----------



## RizFam

That's awesome Thor ...hope you can make it. Some of us that are running the Roast are coming in on Thursday. Good Luck with getting a site close to the group. Let us know how you make out.

Tami


----------



## happycamper

Thor

The kids will be so excited if you can join all of us!!!!! Hope it all works out!

Jim and Steph


----------



## tdvffjohn

It better work Thor, don t be teasing us









John


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> It better work Thor, don t be teasing us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John if I can drive to Copperstown for the weekend, I should be able to make Lancaster for a long weekend. Just have to get the







from work.

I have also driven to Nashville for dinner - love those ribs (no trailer)

Thor


----------



## brenda

Are there any sites left? We had to drop out last year, but we did make it to the cape may rally, and the luray Va rally. Dh and I would like to try to get the the Spring gulch rally this year. We did rebook capemay this year and Luray as we loved the campgrounds.. let us know,t hanks Brenda and Bill


----------



## huntr70

brenda said:


> Are there any sites left? We had to drop out last year, but we did make it to the cape may rally, and the luray Va rally. Dh and I would like to try to get the the Spring gulch rally this year. We did rebook capemay this year and Luray as we loved the campgrounds.. let us know,t hanks Brenda and Bill


Hi Brenda,

You will have to call the CG and see what is available, they only held the sites for a few weeks after the last Rally.

There are probably some left.......just ask to be close to the Outbacker group.

Steve


----------



## luv2camp

If you get a site that is no where NEAR the group, call before the Rally to see if there were any cancellations (or keep an eye on this thread for cancellations). There were some empty sites near the group and I know at least one family was in the lower section of the campground instead of in the upper section with the rest of us.


----------



## Lady Di

luv2camp said:


> If you get a site that is no where NEAR the group, call before the Rally to see if there were any cancellations (or keep an eye on this thread for cancellations). There were some empty sites near the group and I know at least one family was in the lower section of the campground instead of in the upper section with the rest of us.


There were some non-Outbackers who had gotten in at the last minute, so do keep a watch on this toward the end. Wonder if Spring Gulch would keep a list of those who want to change sites into the group ones if there is a cancellation?


----------



## RizFam

Rita,

I asked the manager to call me when they get any cancellations up at the top near our group. She said she would give us first right of refusal on any cancellations for that weekend.

Tami


----------



## Lady Di

RizFam said:


> Rita,
> 
> I asked the manager to call me when the get any cancellations up at the top near our group. She said she would get us a first chance option at any cancellations.
> 
> Tami


Glad to hear that.


----------



## RizFam

*** 7 SITES STILL AVAILABLE ***

1569
1553
1552
1548
1534
1530
1529


----------



## LewCat

RizFam said:


> *** 7 SITES STILL AVAILABLE ***
> 
> 1569
> 1553
> 1552
> 1548
> 1534
> 1530
> 1529


Correction 1569 is taken by LewCat


----------



## RizFam

LewCat said:


> *** 7 SITES STILL AVAILABLE ***
> 
> 1569
> 1553
> 1552
> 1548
> 1534
> 1530
> 1529


Correction 1569 is taken by LewCat








[/quote]

Welcome LewCat glad to have you aboard.









Tami


----------



## LewCat

Thank's. And thank's to my Bro for setting everything up.


----------



## RizFam

LewCat said:


> Thank's. And thank's to my Bro for setting everything up.


Yes, Ed contacted me via PM to try & get you close to the group. He was successful.








Good Job Ed


----------



## 'Ohana

RizFam said:


> Thank's. And thank's to my Bro for setting everything up.


Yes, Ed contacted me via PM to try & get you close to the group. He was successful.








Good Job Ed








[/quote]

Stop it you guy's







youre making me blush. I was only dishing up a plate of that famous Outbacker Hospitality







in assisting and welcoming one of our newest members to their first Rally









Ed


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> It better work Thor, don t be teasing us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John if I can drive to Copperstown for the weekend, I should be able to make Lancaster for a long weekend. Just have to get the







from work.

I have also driven to Nashville for dinner - love those ribs (no trailer)

Thor
[/quote]

Thor what is your Boss's number we'll all call and plead your case








Sure hope you can make it my friend

Don


----------



## Joonbee

Well we made the deal today. Chris down at Schaeffers was great and had nothing but nice things to say about the group. Anyone have a suggestion on which one of the available sites would be the best to reserve.

Thanks again for everyones help and suggestions for our purchase.

Jim


----------



## Lady Di

Not sure, but I think the higher numbers are a LITTLE closer.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## RizFam

Hi Joonbee,

*Congratulations on your Outback purchase!!*









Here is the Site Map . We are in the 1500 section and the festivities will be held in the large field noted as 26. Let us know what site you got.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Joonbee

OK. We are in! Site 1536. They said that the only others available in that area were 1548 and 1506. Just for others, who maybe looking.

Looking forward to it.

Jim


----------



## mom0500805

Hi everyone. I joined this group shortly after we purchased our Outback - it was late summer 2007 and around the time that you all were finalizing the 2nd pig roast/rally. We couldn't attend that one but would like to plan to attend the 3rd annual event. We have reserved spot #1548. There will be 3 in total--2 adults and our daughter.

Shannon Chambers


----------



## RizFam

Welcome Joonbee & Shannon, so glad you are coming.









Tami


----------



## camping479

It's very cool how big this rally has gotten and that it's become an annual event







.

For us it falls right in the middle of volleyball and cross country season so we can't make it but if this continues to be an annual get together when the girls are off to college and there's more free time to camp we'll be there!

We'll probably still have our 21RS, it'll be considered vintage by then









Mike


----------



## Piecemaker

RizFam

We got in we are site # 1552.

Brian


----------



## RizFam

Piecemakers said:


> RizFam
> 
> We got in we are site # 1552.
> 
> Brian


Welcome Piecemakers!
















tdvffjohn







we are almost at 50. I think this might be an Outbacker Rally Record?









Come on Thor ...... are you coming, inquiring minds need to know ????









Tami


----------



## Thor

Well make it 49 families

I just booked site 1534

See everyone there









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Thor said:


> Well make it 49 families
> 
> I just booked site 1534
> 
> See everyone there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


*AWESOME Thor!!* Glad to hear it.









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great Thor







, just please tell us you will not be wearing the maids outfit









John


----------



## swanny

couldn't take it anymore. ask my dw and she said sounds like fun. so will be settin up camp on # 1530. as of now first rally


----------



## tdvffjohn

swanny said:


> couldn't take it anymore. ask my dw and she said sounds like fun. so will be settin up camp on # 1530. as of now first rally


I could be wrong but I believe that makes 50


----------



## RizFam

swanny said:


> couldn't take it anymore. ask my dw and she said sounds like fun. so will be settin up camp on # 1530. as of now first rally


*WELCOME SWANNY*









*







50 FAMILIES THAT IS AN OUTBACKER RALLY RECORD!!*









WTG Outbackers!!









Tami


----------



## Thor

tdvffjohn said:


> Great Thor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just please tell us you will not be wearing the maids outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


No, but I have a pair of killer boxers from Hootbob







that I will be wearing

Thor


----------



## Piecemaker

Congrats to RizFam on 50 members coming to the Spring Gulch Rally


----------



## RizFam

Piecemakers said:


> Congrats to RizFam on 50 members coming to the Spring Gulch Rally


Thank You Piecemakers, but it is a team effort consisting of 4 wonderful families, Thurston, Kernfour(Pig Master), Huntr70 & Us. No one person could pull this huge event together on his/her own.









Tami


----------



## Thor

Ok..... can someone enlighten me on how this potluck works with 50 families
Does anyone need help organizing anything?
Let me know.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

Actually goes pretty much the same. Lotta good food to go along with a roasted pig and I assume Steve plans on getting the chicken alternative again. Just very hard to chat with everyone but its fun to try









John


----------



## Lady Di

Someone figures out how many sides, desserts,paper products, appetizers, etc and sets up a list so we can sign up for what we want to provide. Seems to work out well.


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually goes pretty much the same. Lotta good food to go along with a roasted pig and I assume Steve plans on getting the chicken alternative again. Just very hard to chat with everyone but its fun to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hey John, you know what happens when people assume things..............









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

All to well


----------



## Susan

""We got in we are site # 1552. Brian""

Hey Brian, welcome, from site 1551.


----------



## RizFam

Susan said:


> ""We got in we are site # 1552. Brian""
> 
> Hey Brian, welcome, from site 1551.


Susan, I have you in site 1550?









Tami


----------



## Piecemaker

RizFam said:


> ""We got in we are site # 1552. Brian""
> 
> Hey Brian, welcome, from site 1551.


Susan, I have you in site 1550?









Tami
[/quote]
Susan

Thanks for the Welcome. We show we're on 1552.

Whatever site your on we'll see you there.









Brian


----------



## kibitzer

Just joined, but had already reserved a site months ago. (Hey! My first post!)

We don't have our Outback yet, but should be ordering one in a few weeks at the Long Island show: 21RS, or 26KBRS if I can convince DW to upgrade from '07 to '08 Toyota Sequoia. (my next post)
As we have not towed any trailer, I am starting to quiver over that far of a drive and the Cross Bronx/GW bridge with a box pulled behind me.

Anyway, we are reserved in 1535. I hope it is close enough/far away from the bathrooms and playground.


----------



## RizFam

kibitzer said:


> Just joined, but had already reserved a site months ago. (Hey! My first post!)
> 
> We don't have our Outback yet, but should be ordering one in a few weeks at the Long Island show: 21RS, or 26KBRS if I can convince DW to upgrade from '07 to '08 Toyota Sequoia. (my next post)
> As we have not towed any trailer, I am starting to quiver over that far of a drive and the Cross Bronx/GW bridge with a box pulled behind me.
> 
> Anyway, we are reserved in 1535. I hope it is close enough/far away from the bathrooms and playground.


*Welcome kibitzer* glad you can join us









Tami


----------



## Thor

kibitzer said:


> Just joined, but had already reserved a site months ago. (Hey! My first post!)
> 
> We don't have our Outback yet, but should be ordering one in a few weeks at the Long Island show: 21RS, or 26KBRS if I can convince DW to upgrade from '07 to '08 Toyota Sequoia. (my next post)
> As we have not towed any trailer, I am starting to quiver over that far of a drive and the Cross Bronx/GW bridge with a box pulled behind me.
> 
> Anyway, we are reserved in 1535. I hope it is close enough/far away from the bathrooms and playground.


Welcome to Outbackers.com







It looks like we are going to be neighbours














- I guess you haven't heard about Canadians eh









Thor


----------



## luv2camp

Sorry to say, but we are bowing out of this Rally. I just canceled site 1546 and our friends on site 1547 canceled a few weeks back. That site might still be open. I forgot to ask when I had them on the phone.


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> Sorry to say, but we are bowing out of this Rally. I just canceled site 1546 and our friends on site 1547 canceled a few weeks back. That site might still be open. I forgot to ask when I had them on the phone.


Sorry you won't be able to attend







you will be missed.


----------



## luv2camp

We didn't want to cancel, but we (us & our SOB friends) got into seasonal sites next to each other at the same campground. Since we aren't towing the camper anymore and we ARE driving longer distances, we got rid of our tow vehicle for now to save some money on car payments and GAS. No tow vehicle, no moving the camper.

Our seasonal campground is 30 minutes from Spring Gulch. Maybe we'll come over, pay the visitor fee and join you for the Pot Luck on Saturday! We'll have to see how our schedules are that weekend (with DH's work and the kids sports schedules).


----------



## RizFam

luv2camp said:


> We didn't want to cancel, but we (us & our SOB friends) got into seasonal sites next to each other at the same campground. Since we aren't towing the camper anymore and we ARE driving longer distances, we got rid of our tow vehicle for now to save some money on car payments and GAS. No tow vehicle, no moving the camper.
> 
> Our seasonal campground is 30 minutes from Spring Gulch. Maybe we'll come over, pay the visitor fee and join you for the Pot Luck on Saturday! We'll have to see how our schedules are that weekend (with DH's work and the kids sports schedules).


*Congratulations on the seasonal ...ENJOY!!*








And yeah that would be great if you could join us for the day. Just shoot me a PM or post here that you'll be coming.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## RizFam

Welcome mikenkristipa!

Glad you can join us! Looking forward to meeting you & your family in the Fall.

Tami


----------



## ember

WOW!! Having just got home from the NE spring rally where we had a great time last weekend, decided to read about this one and again WOW!
we are already booked for the ontario rally inAugust, but are going to have to consider this one as well!
Only time will tell.


----------



## RizFam

ember said:


> WOW!! Having just got home from the NE spring rally where we had a great time last weekend, decided to read about this one and again WOW!
> we are already booked for the ontario rally inAugust, but are going to have to consider this one as well!
> Only time will tell.


That's Great Ember







we'd love to have you join us .... the more the merrier.









Tami


----------



## navycranes

Hello:

We are Robert and Teresa.

We just reserved site 1553 for the Rally. Hope its close enough to everyone. It was the best they could do.


----------



## RizFam

navycranes said:


> Hello:
> 
> We are Robert and Teresa.
> 
> We just reserved site 1553 for the Rally. Hope its close enough to everyone. It was the best they could do.


Awesome Rob ...no worries, we'll try to get you closer if we can.







Good thing you got in. I remember last year people were considering staying at a near by campground to be able to attend the Rally festivities.

Welcome!
Tami


----------



## campfirenut

The Wilhelm family will be staying on site 1505.

Bob


----------



## Thor

ember said:


> WOW!! Having just got home from the NE spring rally where we had a great time last weekend, decided to read about this one and again WOW!
> we are already booked for the ontario rally inAugust, but are going to have to consider this one as well!
> Only time will tell.


We cannot wait to see you

Thor


----------



## RizFam

campfirenut said:


> The Wilhelm family will be staying on site 1505.
> 
> Bob


Welcome *campfirenut *glad you can join us!









Tami


----------



## campfirenut

RizFam said:


> The Wilhelm family will be staying on site 1505.
> 
> Bob


Welcome *campfirenut *glad you can join us!









Tami
[/quote]

Thanks, what's the protocol, what should we bring to the roast? This will be our first so we are not sure how this works.

Bob


----------



## huntr70

campfirenut said:


> The Wilhelm family will be staying on site 1505.
> 
> Bob


Welcome *campfirenut *glad you can join us!









Tami
[/quote]

Thanks, what's the protocol, what should we bring to the roast? This will be our first so we are not sure how this works.

Bob
[/quote]

Just stay tuned and as it gets a little closer we will post a list of needs for people to sign up.

Steve


----------



## campfirenut

huntr70 said:


> The Wilhelm family will be staying on site 1505.
> 
> Bob


Welcome *campfirenut *glad you can join us!









Tami
[/quote]

Thanks, what's the protocol, what should we bring to the roast? This will be our first so we are not sure how this works.

Bob
[/quote]

Just stay tuned and as it gets a little closer we will post a list of needs for people to sign up.

Steve
[/quote]

Thanks Steve, I will do just that.

Bob


----------



## Piecemaker

Regretfully due to prior commitments we are going to bow out of this years rally.

We had hopes of meeting a lot of you for the first time and joining in on the fun.

We will be looking forward to next years rally.

_Brian & Trudie_


----------



## RizFam

Piecemakers said:


> Regretfully due to prior commitments we are going to bow out of this years rally.
> 
> We had hopes of meeting a lot of you for the first time and joining in on the fun.
> 
> We will be looking forward to next years rally.
> 
> _Brian & Trudie_


Sorry to hear that Brian. We'll meet at another rally soon.









Tami


----------



## sparetime17935

We will not be able to go . That is the week or the first week in October that our second addition will come into the world . We need to stay closer to home . See yas around .


----------



## Lady Di

We are likely going to cancel. This conflicts with our current vacation plans.

If anyone is interested in moving closer, we are in 1571. PM me if you want that site.


----------



## [email protected]

Don't miss the fall RV Show at Timonium Fairgrounds 2 weeks before the camping trip. The all NEW Outback 2009 models will be displayed. Yes it is true--no more white cabinets. 2009 ushers in the era of Cherry!!


----------



## battalionchief3

Cherry!!!! We bought an outback because the cabinets were white. Have a good thing....time to change it and screw it up, Keystone must have ex-govt employees running the place.


----------



## Joonbee

Lady Di. Sent you a PM reference the site. Sorry again you have to cancel.

BattalionChief, I am with you. There must be agovernment agency sticking their nose in this matter. We fell in love with the interior of our Outback when we were looking for our first trailer over the winter. That's why we bought it. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it". As told by grandfathers all over the world.


----------



## webeopelas

[email protected] said:


> Don't miss the fall RV Show at Timonium Fairgrounds 2 weeks before the camping trip. The all NEW Outback 2009 models will be displayed. Yes it is true--no more white cabinets. 2009 ushers in the era of Cherry!!


Well, if they would have done that in 08, I would have looked harder at Outbacks again. We did not like the white cabinets. Okay, my wife did not like the cabinets, I really couldn't care less.

We probably would still have ended up in our current trailer since Keystone seems to think people need a minimum of four bunks.


----------



## BritsOnTour

webeopelas said:


> We probably would still have ended up in our current trailer since Keystone seems to think people need a minimum of four bunks.


What Phil??! Surely _everyone _is looking for a minimum of 4 bunks; we would take nothing less!

Looking forward to seeing everyone in OB's and SOB's in September.

Ali


----------



## outbackCNY

The Henry's will be staying on site #1552. This will be our first outback rally









Nick


----------



## 4campers

I don't know if you started your list of things yet or if someone is keeping a list, I haven't seen it, but put me down for Baked beans please







. I maybe out when you start and won't see it, so I am starting early.
Neil 4campers


----------



## RizFam

4campers said:


> I don't know if you started your list of things yet or if someone is keeping a list, I haven't seen it, but put me down for Baked beans please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I maybe out when you start and won't see it, so I am starting early.
> Neil 4campers


OK Neil,

We'll put you down for baked beans.

Thanx!









Tami


----------



## Conrich

We decided to join the group at Spring Gulch. Attended a Outback rally a few years back at Cooperstown. Had a great time then and I'm sure this should be a great time also. Got my reservation today and was put in site 1523. We're on the fringe but have a request to move closer if some site is available.

Conrich


----------



## huntr70

Conrich said:


> We decided to join the group at Spring Gulch. Attended a Outback rally a few years back at Cooperstown. Had a great time then and I'm sure this should be a great time also. Got my reservation today and was put in site 1523. We're on the fringe but have a request to move closer if some site is available.
> 
> Conrich


Welcome aboard!!

Glad to have you......

Steve


----------



## RizFam

*Welcome OutbackCNY & Conrich!!*









Joonbee were you able to get site 1571(LadyDi's site)?

Tami


----------



## RizFam

*Site Map*


_[thumbnail click to enalrge]
_
Also added to front info page









Tami


----------



## Joonbee

Well ya beat me to the punch this morning. I did just switch up sites. We are now 1571, which will leave 1536 available for someone else to upgrade if they wish. Can't wait for the rally. Been out 3 times with the new trailer so far and it gets better evry time. Will post thread on recommendations and are going to Cape Hatteras, NC the end of the month. What did we do before our Outback. Thanks again to Lady Di, DW and I will do our best to make your site proud. 
Jim



RizFam said:


> *Site Map*
> 
> 
> _[thumbnail click to enalrge]
> _
> Also added to front info page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


----------



## RizFam

*
PLEASE sign up for the following:*

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1.
2.
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1.
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## 'Ohana

RizFam said:


> *
> PLEASE sign up for the following:*
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1.tdvffjohn
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> Appetizers
> 1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack)
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2.tdvffjohn....?
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


----------



## huntr70

Also, please start a list of how many in your party want pig and how many want the half chicken like last year.

Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken

Steve


----------



## RizFam

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork


----------



## webeopelas

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork


----------



## 'Ohana

webeopelas said:


> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork


Outbacknjack - 2 pork, 1 chicken


----------



## 4campers

webeopelas said:


> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork


4campers- 2pork


----------



## happycamper

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1.tdvffjohn
2.
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2.tdvffjohn....?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1.
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## happycamper

4campers said:


> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork


4campers- 2pork








[/quote]

happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken


----------



## RizFam

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork








happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken


----------



## Joonbee

tdvffjohn said:


> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken


[/quote]


----------



## Camping Loser

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork 
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Camping Loser - 1 Beef


----------



## huntr70

Camping Loser said:


> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Camping Loser - 1 Beef


You better watch it or you will BE the beef!!!!!


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Camping Loser - 1 Beef


You better watch it or you will BE the beef!!!!!
[/quote]

He is so fresh







just ignore his antics.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

WHERE S the BEEF?????????


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> WHERE S the BEEF?????????


*Definitely not at this Rally.*
















*OR*









Tami


----------



## MaeJae

RizFam said:


> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 3 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Camping Loser - 1 Beef


You better watch it or you will BE the beef!!!!!
[/quote]

He is so *fresh*







just ignore his antics.

Tami
[/quote]

Fresh... as in a cool summer breeze???









MaeJae


----------



## huntr70

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork 
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken

OK......8 down, 45 families to go!!


----------



## Thor

Tami

DW looks like she will be attending a conf in AZ the same weekend. So it looks like it is going to me, 3 kids and dog. Are you sure you want me to cook something for the potluck







. I was thinking kd, soup, grilled cheese....putter butter and jelly







.

Sign me up for something sweet....maybe mississippi mud pie

Thor


----------



## RizFam

OH Bummer Thor. I was looking forward to seeing Helen again & spending some time with her.









You are a trooper to come all that way alone w/ your family.









Bring what ever you can .... no worries.









Tami


----------



## Fire44

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork 
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken


----------



## swanny

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken


----------



## RizFam

*PLEASE sign up for the following: 
*

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1.tdvffjohn
2.
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2.tdvffjohn....?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1.
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Thurston

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thuston- 4 Pork


----------



## Camping Loser

What is prok ?
If I can't have beef, I might want prok instead.
is it a Pa specialty dish ?
and who is Thuston ?


----------



## Conrich

My wife and I (2) want to sign up for PORK. Also might as sign up for desserts. We will be bringing our grand children's favorite "Chocolate Chip Cookies". Both of us can't wait for the rally. I called the campsite yesterday to see about getting closer to the group. They did not have anything yet available, so we remain on the fringe. There must be some advantage to being on the "fringe" but I can't think of any! If someone hears of a cancellation let me know.

Conrich


----------



## tdvffjohn

Reserve at a nearby campground and come over for the fun


----------



## Camper Man

RizFam said:


> *PLEASE sign up for the following:
> *
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.


Will bring an assortment or rolls & bread.

And ... TWO for PORK.


----------



## RizFam

*PLEASE sign up for the following:

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1.tdvffjohn
2.
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2.tdvffjohn....?
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thuston- 4 prok
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork


----------



## campfirenut

RizFam said:


> *PLEASE sign up for the following:
> *
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1.tdvffjohn
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> Appetizers
> 1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2.tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tami


----------



## campfirenut

RizFam said:


> *PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1.tdvffjohn
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> Appetizers
> 1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2.tdvffjohn....?
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thuston- 4 prok
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken


----------



## RizFam

*PLEASE sign up for the following:

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken

25 Pork 12 Chicken


----------



## huntr70

*PLEASE sign up for the following:

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken

25 Pork 12 Chicken


----------



## RizFam

*PLEASE sign up for the following:

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night 
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday 
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing. 
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

*Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken

25 Pork 12 Chicken


----------



## girard482

RizFam said:


> *PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> Appetizers
> 1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.pretzel platter (girard482)
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3.girard482- brownies
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.
> 
> *Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count*
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> 26 Pork 14 Chicken


----------



## swanny

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
Appetizers
1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







.gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.pretzel platter (girard482)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.girard482- brownies
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2.
3.

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
26 Pork 14 Chicken


----------



## RizFam

***Important*** 
*We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken

*26 Pork 14 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following: 

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night*
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

*Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
*1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

*Appetizers
*1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese







.gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3.pretzel platter (girard482)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides*
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts*
1.happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3.girard482- brownies
4.
5.
6.
7.
*8.

Rolls & Bread
*1. Camper Man
2.
3.

*Beverages & Ice
*1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

***Important*** 
*We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*


----------



## Thor

Tami

Sign me up for 1 pork (me) - 1 chicken (3 kids)
I will bring a dessert - cake or pie
I will some rolls as well

Thor


----------



## SharonAG

Sign us up for 3 pork and 1 chicken

Also we will bring a side and appetizer for friday nite!!

Sharon


----------



## Joonbee

RizFam said:


> ***Important***
> *We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> 
> *26 Pork 14 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night*
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> *1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> *Appetizers
> *1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.pretzel platter (girard482)
> 4.joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides*
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts*
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3.girard482- brownies
> 4.joonbee - DW's famous mudballs
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> *8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> *1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> *Beverages & Ice
> *1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## Joonbee

Tami and John

I will probably give a hand setting up Friday night, but don't want to "officially" commit. DW will be almost 7 months pregnant by then and I don't have any say in scheduling. I'm sure I don't need to explain that to anyone else who has been there. This is our first and I am learning fast. But, I will most likely be able to help in some way, shape or form. We will be there by check in time on Friday.

Jim


----------



## WillTy3

Tami

We need 2 pork please

Will


----------



## RizFam

***Important*** 
*We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
WillTy3 - 2Pork
Thor - 1 Pork, 1 Chicken
SharonAG- 3 Pork, 1 Chicken

*32 Pork 16 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following: 

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night*
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

*Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
*1.
2.
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

*Appetizers
*1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese 







.gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
3. pretzel platter (girard482)
4. SharonAG
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides*
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. WillTy3 - baked pineapple dish
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts*
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. joonbee - DW's famous mudballs
5. Thor - Cake or pie
6.
7.
*8.

Rolls & Bread
*1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3.

*Beverages & Ice
*1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3.
4.
5.
6.

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## navycranes

RizFam said:


> ***Important***
> *We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2Pork
> Thor - 1 Pork, 1 Chicken
> SharonAG- 3 Pork, 1 Chicken
> 
> *32 Pork 16 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night*
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> *1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> *Appetizers
> *1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3. pretzel platter (girard482)
> 4. SharonAG
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides*
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. WillTy3 - baked pineapple dish
> 7. SharonAG
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts*
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. joonbee - DW's famous mudballs
> 5. Thor - Cake or pie
> 6.
> 7.
> *8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> *1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3.
> 
> *Beverages & Ice
> *1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


There is 2 adults in our group and two todlers. we will all take pork.

Sign navycranes up for punch for a drink (we have a big cooler) and a salad.

DH will also volenteer for set up and clean up for Saturday.

Se ya there


----------



## NJMikeC

Folks,

2 Chicken and 2 Pork here.

I'll get back to you in a few on what else we are bringing. The Princess is out of town and I'll ask her when she gets back.


----------



## mom0500805

Sign us up for 3 pork. I will also bring a dessert.

Shannon


----------



## kibitzer

The DH will partake in the pork (is there going to be poi available?)
The chicken DW will allow chicken on her plate.
DD & DW should be fine sharing 1/2 chicken between them.

Us Newbie TT campers don't know what we are bringing - hope to add something to the festivities.

We should be bringing cheese/crackers/pepperoni for appetizers.


----------



## Zymurgist

Hi Tami,

4 for Pork here,

We'll bring tubs, ice, and more water. (I'm hoping to have some beer ready for then, but no promises quite yet)


----------



## BritsOnTour

2 pork, 2 chicken for Brits
1 pork, 1 chicken for Brits friends

We will bring dessert, maybe 'apple yummies' - think that's what I brought last year.
Our friends will bring a side.

Thanks SO much for organizing this, you put a lot of time and effort into this, we really appreciate it.

See you all in a few weeks, Ali


----------



## tdvffjohn

Not trying to be funny here but without set up and clean up help, there won t be any place to gather together. Tami has 3- 4 spots to sign up but the more hands, the easier it will be. If enough sign up to do the labor, maybe it can be split into seperate groups for clean up and set up, so no one will have to do both......just thinking out loud.

John


----------



## fredr

RizFam said:


> ***Important***
> *We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> 
> *26 Pork 14Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night*
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> *1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> *Appetizers
> *1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.pretzel platter (girard482)
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides*
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts*
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3.girard482- brownies
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> *8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> *1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> *Beverages & Ice
> *1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


Tami,

Please sign us up for 2 pork and 2 chickens.
We will also bring dt coke, dt pepsi, dt dr pepper, dt sprite, etc


----------



## mtq

fredr said:


> ***Important***
> *We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 2 Pork
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> 
> *26 Pork 14Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night*
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> *Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> *1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> *Appetizers
> *1. assorted tomato pies (Outbacknjack) (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. something yummy will post when decided--happycamper
> 3.pretzel platter (girard482)
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Sides*
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6.
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> *Desserts*
> 1.happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3.girard482- brownies
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.
> *8.
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> *1. Camper Man
> 2.
> 3.
> 
> *Beverages & Ice
> *1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2.Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.
> 6.
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


Tami,

Please sign us up for 2 pork and 2 chickens.
We will also bring dt coke, dt pepsi, dt dr pepper, dt sprite, etc
[/quote]

Please sign us (MTQ) up for 3 pork 1 chicken. I can help set up, and bring a desert dish (apple pie).


----------



## RizFam

***Important*** 
*We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 2 Pork
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken 
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken

*49 Pork 24 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following: 

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night*
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

*Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
*1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

*Appetizers
*1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter 
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni 
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
6. SharonAG
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides*
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts*
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

*Rolls & Bread
*1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3.

*Beverages & Ice
*1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer








4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr *diet*- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

*Games
*DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## webeopelas

***Important*** 
*We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order**.*

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
*webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken* Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken 
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken

*49 Pork 24 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following: 

*Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night*
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

*Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
*1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

*Appetizers
*1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter 
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni 
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
6. SharonAG
7.
8.
9.
10.

*Sides*
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

*Desserts*
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

*Rolls & Bread
*1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3.

*Beverages & Ice
*1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer








4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr *diet*- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

*Games
*DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## lilunsure

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork

49 Pork 24 Chicken

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
6. SharonAG
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## huntr70

lilunsure said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Thurston- 4 pork
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Shannon - 3 pork
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> 
> 53 Pork 25 Chicken
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins (if no objections)
> 6. SharonAG
> 7.
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls
> 
> Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
> We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Thurston- 4 pork
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork 
kernfour- 4 pork

55 Pork 25 Chicken

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins 
6. SharonAG
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## RizFam

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken

Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork

*55 Pork 25 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins 
6. SharonAG
7.
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls

Please post & tell EVERYONE what you are bringing.
We will let you know the cost per person as we get closer to the event.


----------



## prevish gang

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken

Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 2 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork

57 Pork 25 Chicken

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7.Prevish gang
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


----------



## Thor

Sign me up for 2 pork 1 chicken - I am hoping my DW will be able to make it

Thor


----------



## Ride-n-10

1 pork and 1 chicken


----------



## campfirenut

I am already on the list for 2 porks and 1 chicken. I would like to add 2 more porks please.

Total 4 porks, 1 chicken

Thank you
Bob


----------



## RizFam

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken

*61 Pork 26 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7.Prevish gang
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8.
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer








4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


----------



## huntr70

So we have 30 out of 52 families that have signed up for pork and chicken..........

I guess 22 don't want to eat????

Please, sign up so we can get these items taken care of....

Steve


----------



## outbackCNY

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken

62 Pork 29 Chicken

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







.gif .gif .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7.Prevish gang
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


----------



## luv2camp

SOB friends of Luv2Camp are out. Please remove them from the list. I thought I mentioned it earlier. Sorry.


----------



## 'Ohana

outbackCNY said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Shannon - 3 pork
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> 
> 63 Pork 30 Chicken
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif .gif .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7.Prevish gang
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


----------



## RizFam

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork

*65 Pork 30 Chicken
*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. SharonAG

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7.Prevish gang
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork

*68 Pork 31 Chicken
*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese







I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7.Prevish gang
8.
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer







.gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## Susan

Susan 4 chickens


----------



## Susan

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Susan - 4 chickens

68 Pork 35 Chicken

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. Susan - nachos and cheese
9.
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9.
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## Susan

Sorry Tami on the delay in getting back to you. My new job I have been really busy. Can't wait to tell everyone all about it. The plan is to have 4 at site 1550. I added us to the food list and signed us up for 4 chickens.

I didn't see any paper products or silverware on the list to sign up for.

Susan


----------



## SharonAG

Sharon and Greg's campin' clan can help set up on friday nite.

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> Sharon and Greg's campin' clan can help set up on friday nite.
> 
> Sharon


Thanks Sharon, Greg & Clan appreciate that!









Table clothes, paper products, cups & utensils are taken care of by the families running the Roast.

Tami


----------



## Conrich

I just called spring gulch to inquire about moving up to site 1547 which was assigned to luv2camp's friends. Reply above said they are not coming to event. However, the campsite girl said that they had not cancelled the site. I'd like to move up instead of being in a fringe site. Could luv2camp confirm if they've relinquished that site?

Conrich


----------



## Ride-n-10

outbacknjack said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Shannon - 3 pork
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> 
> 63 Pork 30 Chicken
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif .gif .gif .gif I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7.Prevish gang
> 8.
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9. ride-n-10
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & balls


[/quote]


----------



## Rubrhammer

Hey everyone! Spring Gulch now wants another $5 per night for the pig roast!!!!!!!!!!!!! They've had my money for a year now as it is. My position is we tell them they can have their 53 sites back. I'm on the verge of canceling, but given their policy I just may wait till 49 hours before and let them try to fill the site. I feel that I paid in full 12 months ago. If they were jacking the price they should have notified me 8 months ago. So I'm on the fence as to whether we will attend. Its not the $10, its the principle.
Bob


----------



## HootBob

Sorry for the late post, Been real busy on other stuff that needed to be attended too
put us down for 3P & 3C
Not sure yet what else we will bring
P.S. Tami if you need anything let me know you have my number

Don


----------



## webeopelas

Rubrhammer said:


> Hey everyone! Spring Gulch now wants another $5 per night for the pig roast!!!!!!!!!!!!! They've had my money for a year now as it is. My position is we tell them they can have their 53 sites back. I'm on the verge of canceling, but given their policy I just may wait till 49 hours before and let them try to fill the site. I feel that I paid in full 12 months ago. If they were jacking the price they should have notified me 8 months ago. So I'm on the fence as to whether we will attend. Its not the $10, its the principle.
> Bob


Bob,

How did you get notified, I haven't heard anything from the campground?


----------



## Rubrhammer

I contacted them on Friday. I have a Coast to Coast membership which allows me to camp at member parks for $10/ night. Spring Gulch is an Encore Park which is honors Coast to Coast memberships. HOWEVER, they charge an EXTRA $3/ night and consider weekends to be "special events" so I can't use it there on weekends! My feeling is that their company is rather "elitist" in its policies and they are purely money grabbers. This price hike is just another example. I was told that they want the increase paid prior to arrival and that they WILL be contacting everyone within the next week or so to notify them that we owe more.
I feel that this is an example of what you get from CGs that are part of a large corporation where policy isn't set on site and the bottom line is more important than customer service. Encore is a large multi-state operation and quite frankly I'm not impressed with their policies.
I didn't realize last year that they were in the C2C book until we were there and they wouldn't refund me or credit me for the non-weekend days we were there when I brought it up.
Like I said, I think I'll wait till the deadline and cancel. I need them less than they need me. Opinions?
Bob


----------



## happycamper

Not thrilled that we'll be hearing about a price hike.....

But

We'll pay the price hike and enjoy our Outback family for the weekend. Let's all keep one thing in perspective...

If we punish the campground by pulling out now .... we are forgetting about how much time has gone into the planning by our fellow Outback members. It is not their fault this is occuring and they do not deserve to have even a small number of us pull out a few weeks or days before the rally.

If as a whole the group is not happy then we need to come up with ideas for next year. Just remember where this discussion has gone before it was very hard to find a place that can accomodate this big of a group and the Pig Roast and be within a resonable distance of those who so generously bring and roast the pig.

Just my opinion.

Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## tdvffjohn

That is poor business. I agree its a little rediculous that they have our money and the interest it generates for a full year. They assume that there is no way we would all cancel at this late date and they are well aware of the fact that its an important get together for us as a group. They do allow us the use of the field but its not like it generates more work for them to do that. I think it would be worth asking them if the few extra dollars they are looking to generate is worth them losing us as a group for the following year. I know this place works well for numerous reasons for the pig roast but there are probably a few campgrounds that would love our money for 50 sites on the last weekend in Sept.

Yea, the web site does say 'rates are subject to change' but usually that means at the beginning of the season, not 1 month before.

John


----------



## huntr70

Unfortunately, this has occured, and per their statement on the website.....



> Discounts
> Discount given during standard summer rate only - Get $2.00 off per night for AARP, Sr. Citizens 55+, and AAA. ** No discounts on holidays. **
> Good Sam Camping Club members get 10% off all regular rates. (Must have card, not valid for rentals).
> Weekday Special - Book any 3 consecutive weekdays and get the 3rd day free. Offer valid only Monday thru Thursday (excludes rentals). Not valid with any other discounts.
> Weekly Special - Camp 7 Nights get 1 Night FREE
> All discounts must be applied/mentioned at the time of booking.
> Only one discount accepted per stay.
> Rates subject to change due to circumstances beyond our control.
> Rates subject to local and federal taxes when applicable.


there really is not a lot we can do about it. The campground is a corporate owned facility, and as such, is not always 'common sense' savy.

As far sticking it to the campground, please, if you do decide to cancel, notify us, so we can make the proper arrangements as far as the food is concerned, since we are fronting the cash to purchase the pig and chickens, and all of you are counted as wanting meals.

We have talked about trying to find a new CG, and have everyone cancel, but logistically, it is impossible. There are no CG's that can accomodate this group with 4-6 weeks notice, and still be within a decent distance from the farm for the pig, and the chicken roaster.

Those of us that have arranged the pig roasts have collectively decided that this is most likely the last year for this, regardless of where it is held.

No one here is more disappointed that this rate increase has occured than the one's that planned this, but we also feel that there are some of you that have already paid the increase, as you have signed up after January of this year, so lets make the last Pig Roast a GREAT one.........

Steve

Just an afterthought..........if you do cancel, don't think that the campground will care, as they have a waiting list for empty sites all year long........


----------



## Joonbee

Well I am in. Meaning? Whatever the group decides. I agree that I think it would hurt us more at this point. Hate to see this be the last one. Hopefully we can hashout new ideas around the campfire that weekend. I think I already paid the extra $, because I registered after Jan 1. But it is definately bad business and because of that I will make sure my TV and 5er are well stocked with all our goods and firewood that we will need for the weekend. No need to give them an extra nickel for anything. Just ask Tom Scheaffers. Was not dealt with fairly there and have kept my promise to never return. Sorry that was a side tangent.

We are in. Whatever DW and I can do to help, we will. Pick up, clean up, set up. Goin to pick up the pig? Whatever. First time "rallyers or ralliers" (neither one is a word, but you know what I mean), so we are hear to have a good time and do what we can to ensure all around us will also.

CG can just find a better, nicer, more organized group of 50+ families to rent there spaces next year, while we find someone and someplace more appreciative. I am sure they are out there.

Jim


----------



## prevish gang

tdvffjohn said:


> That is poor business. I agree its a little rediculous that they have our money and the interest it generates for a full year. They assume that there is no way we would all cancel at this late date and they are well aware of the fact that its an important get together for us as a group. They do allow us the use of the field but its not like it generates more work for them to do that. I think it would be worth asking them if the few extra dollars they are looking to generate is worth them losing us as a group for the following year. I know this place works well for numerous reasons for the pig roast but there are probably a few campgrounds that would love our money for 50 sites on the last weekend in Sept.
> 
> Yea, the web site does say 'rates are subject to change' but usually that means at the beginning of the season, not 1 month before.
> 
> John


I agree with John and Bob, but I see Steve's point as well. It is a hard place to be in for the people who do the planning, but the campground will keep treating folks like crap if they can get away with this type behavior. They were rude to our family both at check in and check out so I wasn't thrilled to pay them a year in advance. I just wonder if they had planned to notify us at all or if we would have shown up and they would have said, "You owe us $15.00. It would be too late to cancel then and you would have a penalty if you did. You would be between a rock and a hard place either way, and no one would cancel, and they get to laugh all the way to the bank. You have to teach people how to treat you and I just don't know if I can lay down and take this either. If I cancel, I am very sorry to the ones who work so hard to plan this event. It is just the principal of the thing, you know?


----------



## Rubrhammer

Anyone familiar with Roamers' Retreat which is 8 miles from Spring Gulch? http://www.roamerscampground.com/ Or old millstream CG. http://www.oldmillstreamcampground.com/ Approximately 14 miles from SG.
Bob


----------



## huntr70

Leon and I have come up with a plan................for those that are going to attend and owe the extra $$$, take pennies to pay it with.

Pennies are legal tender, and it would make those crabby women in the office really happy to count them all!!!

Also an FYI.............there is a $6/person guest fee charged to come through the gate out front if you are going to camp somewhere else and come for the meal.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer

I like the way you think Steve. Only problem was the woman on the phone told me they wanted the money BEFORE we arrived.
Bob


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Leon and I have come up with a plan................for those that are going to attend and owe the extra $$$, take pennies to pay it with.
> 
> Pennies are legal tender, and it would make those crabby women in the office really happy to count them all!!!
> 
> Steve


That is so Funny, b/c John said the same thing ...pay them in coins!







Wise minds think alike.


----------



## huntr70

Rubrhammer said:


> I like the way you think Steve. Only problem was the woman on the phone told me they wanted the money BEFORE we arrived.
> Bob


Ask them when we will receive the interest check from the money we paid last year.........

I wouldn't hold my breath that they will even call about it. The will NOT be getting an early payment from me. If they can wait until the month before we are scheduled to arrive to tell us about it, they can wait until I get there to have it paid too.....

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour

LOL! I love you guys......now if only I could be bothered to count the coins in the first place.....!

We'll be there regardless of the few extra $$, we honestly enjoy catching up with everyone and hearing all their news from the camping season. I love wandering around all the different sites, peeking inside different OB models - and those great, huge, new SOBs (you know who you are!). This is one of the few times so many people are together that you catch up with at other rallys in different places.

While I agree, it's frustrating, it's just another bump in the road. We deal with far worse from the school district, health insurance company, Dave's job etc etc - this I can deal with!

Really hope to see everyone there and cannot stress enough the appreciation we feel for Tami's, Steve's, Leon's and Steve's families for making this all happen (did I miss anyone?!).

Ali


----------



## Camping Loser

I think someone should cordially invite the entire Spring Gulch staff 
and when they get there we can say "that'll be $15, each, please"


----------



## Rubrhammer

In looking at their rates I see that we are not getting any group discount at all. I did notice that they give Good Sam 10% discount. Seeing as I have a GS membership, they owe me money.LOL How ironic, and with the rate increase they now owe me more







By the way folks, you can get the GS membership for $12/ year so this might be the time to get one. It'll pay for itself in 3 nights of camping. 
All the hard work put in by the organizers is not lost on me, this is a huge task they have undertaken and I do appreciate it.
Bob


----------



## Highlander96

Nothing to do with the rate increase... but the highlander crew has decided not to go this year. We canceled last week. To my friends that organized this...Thanks for all of your hard work it does not go unnoticed







We bought a condo in Ocean City this year and I really want to get there are much as possible while the weather is still warm. See you soon.

Michelle


----------



## prevish gang

Pennies are legal tender, and it would make those crabby women in the office really happy to count them all!!!

I like how you guys think!


----------



## NJMikeC

$5 more/night for the last Pig Roast which has been planned for a year? Seems like it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. Buckle up, show up, even if it is the last time you ever go to the place.

Steve is right. September--- Lancaster Co-- 1 hour from Philly, 2 1/2 from New York, 1 1/2 from Baltimore. Don't even waste your breath complaining just say good bye.


----------



## tdvffjohn

When they ask us if we want to renew in advance for next year, just tell them their welcome has been worn out.

Cancelling at this point, for me is only punishing me, not them. Corporations just don t seem to care. If someone was able to come up with a polite but to the point letter about how we feel about this issue and the fact that we will not be back with our group of 50 sites, make 50 copies and hand them to everyone in attendance and we all mail them to the corp. which owns the campground. While it won t make much of a difference, just venting always makes me feel better.

Now we just need a published list of which campgrounds the corp. owns and avoid them if possible.

John


----------



## RizFam

I understand how everyone is feeling. Believe me I was very upset when I found this out as well.







There is NO question that this is bad policy, and I am extremely disappointed. However we have done some brianstorming and there is no other recourse at this late date.

We only ask one thing *PLEASE...* if you feel so strongly that you want to 'stick it' to the CG 49hrs prior, please let us know as soon as you make that decision. As Huntr has already mentioned We 4 families (Huntr, Thurston, Kernfour & RizFam) are laying out all of the money for the Pig, chickens and all of the table clothes, cups, napkins & utensils . If you do not let us know than everyone else attending will have to absorb your cost. Please be kind to your fellow OBr.


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> Sorry for the late post, Been real busy on other stuff that needed to be attended too
> put us down for 3P & 3C
> Not sure yet what else we will bring
> P.S. Tami if you need anything let me know you have my number
> 
> Don


Thanks Don! 
No worries we knew you'd chime in eventually!







See you next weekend!



> Nothing to do with the rate increase... but the highlander crew has decided not to go this year. We canceled last week. To my friends that organized this...Thanks for all of your hard work it does not go unnoticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We bought a condo in Ocean City this year and I really want to get there are much as possible while the weather is still warm. See you soon.
> 
> Michelle


Thanks for letting us know & you will be missed. Please give your girls a kiss for me.









How awesome for you a new Condo! Would love to pics if you have any.
Congratulations & Enjoy!

Tami


----------



## RizFam

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Susan - 4 chickens
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork

*73 Pork 38 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. Susan - nachos and cheese
9. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## campfirenut

*We will be attending* since this will be our first rally and have been looking forward to it for awhile now. If it costs another $15 so be it, won't put me in the poor house. If everyone decides not to renew at Springgulch next year, there are plenty of other campgrounds in the area that would love to have a group of 50 staying with them.

I believe to bail out at the last minute is wrong even though principles are involved.
Just my 2 cents

Bob


----------



## swanny

well the way i see it, hasn't everything been going in this direction lately. gas, food, utilities and taxes. do the people in control of all the increases really care. well they might, but then isn't it all about the bottom line. i work for a very profitable billion dollar company and yes we continually need to find ways to save, cut cost and dig a little deeper for that bottom line. the bottom line here is things are tougher for everybody. 5 bucks will have a different impact on everybody. now with all that said, is raising the cost of a night say wrong. no. is raising the cost and not getting the word out asap wrong, yes. so the question is, who is at fault? the workers at the campground, campground management or the corporation? i don't know were the blame should fall. i believe if this cg is under a corporation things come down from the top. i don't rant at the checkout person in the supermarket for the high prices. if i did my eggs would probably be in the bottom of the bag. so as tdvffjohn said, the corp. needs to know how the group feels. the group i'm referring to isn't the 50 or so families going to spring gulch, it's the entire outbackers community. how many families belong to this website? that's the numbers they need to see!!!!!!!! then they can start counting how many 5 bucks they will lose per family per night nation wide. as for the employees at spring gulch, baffle them with kindness (even if it hurts) remember the can break you eggs if they want. and who knows maybe they will put in a good word for us to the all mighty corporation. it's all about leverage. well i feel better and looking forward to meeting all the outbackers i enjoy this site with.


----------



## Hokie

We will be there!

Tami - please put us down for 2 chickens and 2 porks.

We won't be getting out of town until late in the afternoon, so I am not sure when we will be pulling in on Friday night.

-Sam


----------



## Susan

RizFam said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Shannon - 3 pork
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2 pork
> Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken
> rubrhammer - 2 pork
> 
> *73 Pork 38 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7. Prevish gang
> 8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
> 9.
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9. Ride-n-10
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## Susan

Canceling tomorrow with Spring Gulch for pig roast , sorry.

[email protected]


----------



## RizFam

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken

*75 Pork 36 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. 
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

I'm going to pull the trigger on the chicken orders here...........

Monday,September the 8th will be the last you can sign up for chicken.

I have to have the orders in that week, so the time has come to decide.......

Steve


----------



## Thurston

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork

*79 Pork 36 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. 
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## LewCat

Thurston said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Shannon - 3 pork
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2 pork
> Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken
> rubrhammer - 2 pork
> Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> The Howells- 2 pork
> The Bogers- 2 pork
> LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
> 
> *79 Pork 36 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7. Prevish gang
> 8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
> 9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
> 10.
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9. Ride-n-10
> 10.
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
Fire44 - 1 pork, 2 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken

*80 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10.

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## navycranes

Navycranes will stick it out even if it's a little more. Prices go up....That's what they do.....No use trying to prevent it. The only thing that sucks is that there should have been some kind of grandfather clause for people who already paid.

We are kind of on the outskirts so if anyone that has a nice site is thinking of canceling please let me know. I would like to coordinate with the CG for a site swap.

See you all there


----------



## tentr4life

Poor business practices aside we will still be attending. Please put us down for 2 pork and 1 chicken. We can also bring an appetizer like Texas caviar or something similar.

See ya in a few weeks!


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Shannon - 3 pork
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken

*82 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

Monday,September the 8th will be the last you can sign up for chicken.

I have to have the orders in that week, so the time has come to decide.......

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> Monday,September the 8th will be the last you can sign up for chicken.
> 
> I have to have the orders in that week, so the time has come to decide.......
> 
> Steve


----------



## happycamper

tdvffjohn said:


> Monday,September the 8th will be the last you can sign up for chicken.
> 
> I have to have the orders in that week, so the time has come to decide.......
> 
> Steve











[/quote]


----------



## Zymurgist

Hey gang, a couple of things

First, I called to confirm our reservation and yes got the "you owe $10" speech, I asked when they were planning on contacting us about that, and she said that they normally call a week or two in advance, and yes they want it paid before you show up.

I understand prices going up, the thing that irks me about this is they have had a large block reserved for a year with the money down, that plus the way that they handle things leaves a whole lot to be desired. That being said I would venture to say we will be avoiding properties owned by this company. (list is already bookmarked and printed)

Good news is we are confirmed, and in the same spot they had told me way back 11 months ago.

The even better news is I have a Sugar Maple Pale Ale fermenting and will hopefully be ready to go, and I'm setting up to brew an Alder Smoked Porter either today or tomorrow which hopefully that too will be ready in time.

The last thing that I need to know is if I bring some other examples Zymurgy are there any beer styles that people would like to mention and I can see what trouble I can get into at the beer geek store? (the bottles would be for sampling at our site either meet and greet evening, or post-piggy time.)

Be well all, safe travels, and see you soon
Carl


----------



## 'Ohana

Zymurgist said:


> Hey gang, a couple of things
> 
> First, I called to confirm our reservation and yes got the "you owe $10" speech, I asked when they were planning on contacting us about that, and she said that they normally call a week or two in advance, and yes they want it paid before you show up.
> 
> I understand prices going up, the thing that irks me about this is they have had a large block reserved for a year with the money down, that plus the way that they handle things leaves a whole lot to be desired. That being said I would venture to say we will be avoiding properties owned by this company. (list is already bookmarked and printed)
> 
> Good news is we are confirmed, and in the same spot they had told me way back 11 months ago.
> 
> The even better news is I have a Sugar Maple Pale Ale fermenting and will hopefully be ready to go, and I'm setting up to brew an Alder Smoked Porter either today or tomorrow which hopefully that too will be ready in time.
> 
> The last thing that I need to know is if I bring some other examples Zymurgy are there any beer styles that people would like to mention and I can see what trouble I can get into at the beer geek store? (the bottles would be for sampling at our site either meet and greet evening, or post-piggy time.)
> 
> Be well all, safe travels, and see you soon
> Carl










For me so long as it's *wet* It'll be just fine







and as a bonus if its cold it would be even better, however that's not really a requirement









Ed


----------



## Camping Loser

since you're asking . . . . . . .

I have been craving a blueberry-wheat style ale









perhaps this intrigues your taste buds also . . . . .

your efforts are GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## BritsOnTour

Zymurgist said:


> Hey gang, a couple of things
> 
> First, I called to confirm our reservation and yes got the "you owe $10" speech, I asked when they were planning on contacting us about that, and she said that they normally call a week or two in advance, and yes they want it paid before you show up.
> 
> I understand prices going up, the thing that irks me about this is they have had a large block reserved for a year with the money down, that plus the way that they handle things leaves a whole lot to be desired. That being said I would venture to say we will be avoiding properties owned by this company. (list is already bookmarked and printed)
> 
> Good news is we are confirmed, and in the same spot they had told me way back 11 months ago.
> 
> The even better news is I have a Sugar Maple Pale Ale fermenting and will hopefully be ready to go, and I'm setting up to brew an Alder Smoked Porter either today or tomorrow which hopefully that too will be ready in time.
> 
> The last thing that I need to know is if I bring some other examples Zymurgy are there any beer styles that people would like to mention and I can see what trouble I can get into at the beer geek store? (the bottles would be for sampling at our site either meet and greet evening, or post-piggy time.)
> 
> Be well all, safe travels, and see you soon
> Carl


What site are you on and when's taste testing?!

Dave........


----------



## mom0500805

So sorry to have to do this, but we are going to have to cancel our plans to attend the NE Pig Roast. Besides the Outback, we have various other "toys" and we have a conflicting autocross car race the same weekend. I just called Spring Gulch and canceled our reservation so our site (#1548 I believe) is available. I placed our pork/chicken order so you can remove the 3 of us from that count.

Sounded like lots of fun. Sorry we will have to miss.

Shannon


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken

*79 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10.

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## Conrich

Just got off the phone with Spring Gulch. I was able to change from 1523 to site 1550. Closer to the action!! I'm not sure who cancelled but we are happy to be further up. Only 3 weeks-- can't wait!!!

Conrich


----------



## webeopelas

huntr70 said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get & how many 1/2 Chickens to order.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken Had to make an adjustment
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 1 pork, 1 chicken (?)
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2 pork
> Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken
> rubrhammer - 2 pork
> Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> The Howells- 2 pork
> The Bogers- 2 pork
> LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
> tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
> 
> *79 Pork 37 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3.
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies (yumm Corropolese I hope..the happycamper clan!)
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7. Prevish gang
> 8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
> 9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
> 10. tentr4life
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9. Ride-n-10
> 10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

We have come up with the cost per meal for this rally.

Last year it was $4 a meal, whether you ordered pork or chicken.

This year it will be $5

The chickens have gone up a bit this year, and we are providing all the silverware and napkins, cups, etc this year.

We will collect the money at the Friday night Meet N Greet, just like last year.

If you can not make it to the Friday night event, please see one of us (Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, or Rizfam) in sites 1584-1587 on Saturday sometime.

When paid, you will receive paper cut outs of a pig or chicken, just like last year, for each meal. These are your meal tickets. Please bring them with you on Saturday for the Meal.

The meal will be somewhere between 2 and 3 PM in the big field up top again. This time is all dependant on the pig cooking of course.........

Also, it is a 2 1/2 hour round trip for me to pick up the chickens.....

Hopefully, by eating early in the afternoon, it will give us all time to get to know one another a little better, and have some fun the rest of the afternoon.

We are also planning a group campfire in the big field. This is just a heads up for those that want to attend the fire.

Also, bring along some Tupperware bowls, foil pans, plates, etc for leftover pork!!! The pig is cheaper to buy, the bigger it is, so there will be leftovers. You are all helping to buy it, so please, take it with you!!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70

Today is the LAST day to order chickens!!

Tomorrow, I will be calling in the order.

If you snooze, you LOSE!!!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> We have come up with the cost per meal for this rally.
> 
> Last year it was $4 a meal, whether you ordered pork or chicken.
> 
> This year it will be $5
> 
> The chickens have gone up a bit this year, and we are providing all the silverware and napkins, cups, etc this year.
> 
> We will collect the money at the Friday night Meet N Greet, just like last year.
> 
> If you can not make it to the Friday night event, please see one of us (Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, or Rizfam) in sites 1584-1587 on Saturday sometime.
> 
> When paid, you will receive paper cut outs of a pig or chicken, just like last year, for each meal. These are your meal tickets. Please bring them with you on Saturday for the Meal.
> 
> The meal will be somewhere between 2 and 3 PM in the big field up top again. This time is all dependant on the pig cooking of course.........
> 
> Also, it is a 2 1/2 hour round trip for me to pick up the chickens.....
> 
> Hopefully, by eating early in the afternoon, it will give us all time to get to know one another a little better, and have some fun the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> We are also planning a group campfire in the big field. This is just a heads up for those that want to attend the fire.
> 
> Also, bring along some Tupperware bowls, foil pans, plates, etc for leftover pork!!! The pig is cheaper to buy, the bigger it is, so there will be leftovers. You are all helping to buy it, so please, take it with you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the LAST day to order chickens!!
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be calling in the order.
> 
> If you snooze, you LOSE!!!!
> 
> Steve


----------



## Camping Loser

RizFam said:


> We have come up with the cost per meal for this rally.
> 
> Last year it was $4 a meal, whether you ordered pork or chicken.
> 
> This year it will be $5
> 
> The chickens have gone up a bit this year, and we are providing all the silverware and napkins, cups, etc this year.
> 
> We will collect the money at the Friday night Meet N Greet, just like last year.
> 
> If you can not make it to the Friday night event, please see one of us (Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, or Rizfam) in sites 1584-1587 on Saturday sometime.
> 
> When paid, you will receive paper cut outs of a pig or chicken, just like last year, for each meal. These are your meal tickets. Please bring them with you on Saturday for the Meal.
> 
> The meal will be somewhere between 2 and 3 PM in the big field up top again. This time is all dependant on the pig cooking of course.........
> 
> Also, it is a 2 1/2 hour round trip for me to pick up the chickens.....
> 
> Hopefully, by eating early in the afternoon, it will give us all time to get to know one another a little better, and have some fun the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> We are also planning a group campfire in the big field. This is just a heads up for those that want to attend the fire.
> 
> Also, bring along some Tupperware bowls, foil pans, plates, etc for leftover pork!!! The pig is cheaper to buy, the bigger it is, so there will be leftovers. You are all helping to buy it, so please, take it with you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the LAST day to order chickens!!
> 
> Tomorrow, I will be calling in the order.
> 
> If you snooze, you LOSE!!!!
> 
> Steve


[/quote]

BUMP!


----------



## huntr70

Chickens are ordered.............

Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Chickens are ordered.............
> 
> Steve


*Thanks Steve!*

Plates lg & sm, bowls, cups, napkins, table clothes, & utensils have been purchased!









Tami


----------



## Thor

Thanks Steve.

Thor


----------



## BritsOnTour

You are AWESOME, this will be another great rally!


----------



## Joonbee

DW and I can't wait for this event. To meet and greet all and to thank you guys for the effort it takes to put something like this together. And for $5.00. So glad I googled "outbacks" when we saw our first one at a show. The site and people have been nothing but helpful and full of great information and passion for their Outbacks and this crazy camping thing we do. We are still planning on being there as early as they will let us in on Friday and am looking forward to helping out in anyway I can. As I said in a previous post DW will be almost 7 months pregnant by then, but she is awesome moral support. LOL

Thanks, Jim and Kristen


----------



## clarkely

Do you have a group on here?

I Just joined outbackers....just upgraded to an outback!!

I want to stay abreast of this groups activities!!

I definitely want to attend your next Get together!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

You could call Spring Gulch and see if there are any sites available. Its to late to get chicken but I am sure there will be enuf pig for a few more mouths.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> You could call Spring Gulch and see if there are any sites available. Its to late to get chicken but I am sure there will be enuf pig for a few more mouths.
> 
> John


I ordered an even 40 chickens, with 37 ordered on the site here, so there will be 3 available.

Always be prepared!!!

Steve


----------



## huntr70

We have come up with the cost per meal for this rally.

Last year it was $4 a meal, whether you ordered pork or chicken.

This year it will be $5

The chickens have gone up a bit this year, and we are providing all the silverware and napkins, cups, etc this year.

We will collect the money at the Friday night Meet N Greet, just like last year.

If you can not make it to the Friday night event, please see one of us (Kernfour, Thurston, Huntr70, or Rizfam) in sites 1584-1587 on Saturday sometime.

When paid, you will receive paper cut outs of a pig or chicken, just like last year, for each meal. These are your meal tickets. Please bring them with you on Saturday for the Meal.

The meal will be somewhere between 2 and 3 PM in the big field up top again. This time is all dependant on the pig cooking of course.........

Also, it is a 2 1/2 hour round trip for me to pick up the chickens.....

Hopefully, by eating early in the afternoon, it will give us all time to get to know one another a little better, and have some fun the rest of the afternoon.

We are also planning a group campfire in the big field. This is just a heads up for those that want to attend the fire.

Also, bring along some Tupperware bowls, foil pans, plates, etc for leftover pork!!! The pig is cheaper to buy, the bigger it is, so there will be leftovers. You are all helping to buy it, so please, take it with you!!!


----------



## huntr70

**Important**
We need to know your preference ASAP,
so we know what size/weight PIG to get.

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken

*80 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3.

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

I know it is kind of late notice, but I was wondering if anyone has, or has access to, a DLP projector??

My thoughts were that we could do a 'Movie Night" on Saturday evening after the meal........like we did at the 1st one at Otter Lake.

I have a screen if we need one, but don't know of anyone with a projector to shoot the movie, DVD, etc.

Just a thought...........

Steve


----------



## Conrich

I'd appreciate some advise on traveling to Spring Gulch. I'm coming from upstate New York and would be going down I88 through Binghamton onto I81 to Scranton. Here is my question. My choice now at Scranton would be to continue down I81 to Harrisburg. Then over I83 to route 30 up to Holland or I could go down I476 to Allentown, Reading, Ephrata to Holland. Mapquest shows the I476 route to be about 45 miles shorter. My concern is steep mountain roads, alot of single lane state roads etc. You guys from PA what do you recommend? Easiest drive , less chance to get lost, etc.

Conrich


----------



## Joonbee

huntr70 said:


> **Important**
> We need to know your preference ASAP,
> so we know what size/weight PIG to get.
> 
> CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.
> 
> Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count
> 
> Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
> RizFam - 2 Pork
> kernfour- 4 pork
> Thurston- 4 pork
> SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
> webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken
> outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
> 4campers- 2pork
> happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
> tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
> joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
> swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
> Conrich - 2 Pork
> Camper Man - 2 Pork
> campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
> girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
> BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
> Zymurgist - 4 pork
> kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> Navycranes - 3 pork
> fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
> DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
> lilunsure - 3 pork
> prevish gang- 2 pork
> Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
> outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
> outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
> WillTy3 - 2 pork
> Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken
> rubrhammer - 2 pork
> Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken
> The Howells- 2 pork
> The Bogers- 2 pork
> LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
> tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
> 
> *80 Pork 37 Chicken*
> 
> PLEASE sign up for the following:
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Friday Night
> 1. tdvffjohn
> 2. RizFam
> 3. Joonbee
> 
> Set Up & Clean Up
> Saturday
> 1. mtq
> 2. navycranes
> 3.
> 4.
> 
> 10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Appetizers
> 1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies
> 2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
> 3. girard482 -pretzel platter
> 4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
> 5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
> 6. SharonAG
> 7. Prevish gang
> 8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
> 9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
> 10. tentr4life
> 
> Sides
> 1. 4campers - Baked Beans
> 2. tdvffjohn....?
> 3. campfirenut - noodle salad
> 4. RizFam - Coleslaw
> 5. swanny - tossed salad
> 6. Brits Friends
> 7. SharonAG
> 8. outbackCNY-mac salad
> 9. Ride-n-10
> 10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad
> 
> Desserts
> 1. happycamper...TBA
> 2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 3. girard482- brownies
> 4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
> 5. Shannon
> 6. mtq - Apple Pie
> 7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
> 8. Thor pie or cake
> 9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake
> 
> Rolls & Bread
> 1. Camper Man
> 2. Thor
> 3. lilunsure
> 
> Beverages & Ice
> 1. RizFam - Bottled Water
> 2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
> 3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
> 4. navycranes - punch
> 5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
> 6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.
> 
> Games
> DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball


----------



## huntr70

Conrich said:


> I'd appreciate some advise on traveling to Spring Gulch. I'm coming from upstate New York and would be going down I88 through Binghamton onto I81 to Scranton. Here is my question. My choice now at Scranton would be to continue down I81 to Harrisburg. Then over I83 to route 30 up to Holland or I could go down I476 to Allentown, Reading, Ephrata to Holland. Mapquest shows the I476 route to be about 45 miles shorter. My concern is steep mountain roads, alot of single lane state roads etc. You guys from PA what do you recommend? Easiest drive , less chance to get lost, etc.
> 
> Conrich


I would run either 81 south to 61 south to 222 south, then 322

or

476 (Turnpike) to 78 west to 222 south to 322.

If you don't mind the toll on the Turnpike, I would go that way.

Maybe you could PM GG Gator and SharonAG and see which way they come. They come from Bath NY.

Steve


----------



## swanny

i agree with huntr70 on the 476 route. 81s from the Pa line to 380 is bad. did it 2 weeks ago.. if you don't want to do the toll (route 476) and want to stay on 81s take it to 380 to 80e then 33s to 22 or 78 west


----------



## WillTy3

huntr70 said:


> I know it is kind of late notice, but I was wondering if anyone has, or has access to, a DLP projector??
> 
> My thoughts were that we could do a 'Movie Night" on Saturday evening after the meal........like we did at the 1st one at Otter Lake.
> 
> I have a screen if we need one, but don't know of anyone with a projector to shoot the movie, DVD, etc.
> 
> Just a thought...........
> 
> Steve


Steve

I got u covered on the projector, I have a screen also but it don't have a stand, we just hang it from the awning. I don't have a problem doing it at our site if u like, your call. It may be tight at the site depending on how many want to watch. We just picked up Nim's Island and it was a pretty good movie.

Will


----------



## huntr70

WillTy3 said:


> I know it is kind of late notice, but I was wondering if anyone has, or has access to, a DLP projector??
> 
> My thoughts were that we could do a 'Movie Night" on Saturday evening after the meal........like we did at the 1st one at Otter Lake.
> 
> I have a screen if we need one, but don't know of anyone with a projector to shoot the movie, DVD, etc.
> 
> Just a thought...........
> 
> Steve


Steve

I got u covered on the projector, I have a screen also but it don't have a stand, we just hang it from the awning. I don't have a problem doing it at our site if u like, your call. It may be tight at the site depending on how many want to watch. We just picked up Nim's Island and it was a pretty good movie.

Will
[/quote]

Sounds great Will........

I was actually thinking maybe doing it under the big top tent in the field. That way, the adults could be at the fire while the kids are watching the movie.........or the adults could watch too..









We had run electric cords up to it last year tio power lights, so we shouldbe able to do it again.

Steve


----------



## WillTy3

Sounds good Steve

Will


----------



## Zymurgist

Conrich said:


> I'd appreciate some advise on traveling to Spring Gulch. I'm coming from upstate New York and would be going down I88 through Binghamton onto I81 to Scranton. Here is my question. My choice now at Scranton would be to continue down I81 to Harrisburg. Then over I83 to route 30 up to Holland or I could go down I476 to Allentown, Reading, Ephrata to Holland. Mapquest shows the I476 route to be about 45 miles shorter. My concern is steep mountain roads, alot of single lane state roads etc. You guys from PA what do you recommend? Easiest drive , less chance to get lost, etc.
> 
> Conrich


One other thing, if you haven't been down this way before the picture of the horse and buggy is for real, keep an eye out for them as you come into this area because there are quite a few of them.

See you there!
Carl


----------



## 'Ohana

Don't look at the long range forecast!







Sure hope it is wrong. Weather like we're having now would be ideal!


----------



## 'Ohana

Woo - hoo !!! Just checked accuweather.com this morning and the forecast for next Friday to Sunday has changed to Mostly Sunny and about 74 degrees - think we'll like that weather! Can't wait.


----------



## huntr70




----------



## navycranes

I have run this by RizFam already but I wanted as many people to chime in as possible so I know whether or not this is a good idea.

I own a small business that puts on children's games for parties and social gatherings and what-not. All of our games are along the lines of "Nickelodeon" style and all involve getting messy in one way or another. Kids like them because for some of them it's the only chance they have to get messy without getting in trouble.

We are thinking about putting on a game on Saturday afternoon before the early dinner. However I have no idea how many supplies to bring.

If any of you have kids and think they would have fun playing a game where they will basically have a race to see how fast their team can pop a bunch of balloons filled with shaving cream please let me know how many and I will try to plan accordingly.

The good news is that most Outbacks come with outdoor showers.









Se ya all there.


----------



## WillTy3

We have a 5 year old that would be down with this.

Will


----------



## lilunsure

navycranes said:


> I have run this by RizFam already but I wanted as many people to chime in as possible so I know whether or not this is a good idea.
> 
> I own a small business that puts on children's games for parties and social gatherings and what-not. All of our games are along the lines of "Nickelodeon" style and all involve getting messy in one way or another. Kids like them because for some of them it's the only chance they have to get messy without getting in trouble.
> 
> We are thinking about putting on a game on Saturday afternoon before the early dinner. However I have no idea how many supplies to bring.
> 
> If any of you have kids and think they would have fun playing a game where they will basically have a race to see how fast their team can pop a bunch of balloons filled with shaving cream please let me know how many and I will try to plan accordingly.
> 
> The good news is that most Outbacks come with outdoor showers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se ya all there.


Our daughgter is 11 and would love it.


----------



## huntr70

I've got 2-

1 14yr old and 1 8yr old that would participate.

Maybe even a 37 yr old....
















Steve


----------



## navycranes

WOW only an hour and already some good results. Just remember to pack your kid's bathing suits and a pair of goggles if they don't want to get any shaving cream in their eyes. Since the pool isn't open some people forget.

What do you guys and gals think about trying to offset some of the cost by each providing one can of shaving cream per person. They only run about a dollar a piece but when you need to provide close to 100 it can add up.

It's totally voluntary. I will bring what I can afford to get but the kids will enjoy it if we have as much as possible.

Se ya there.


----------



## fredr

2 of my 3 five yr olds will have a blast with your game, count us in. Will bring 2 cans of the shaving cream as well.

Sounds like the "kids" are going to have some good clean fun.

Pam


----------



## huntr70

As a rough estimate, I would say there could be 20- 25 kids there....

I will grab some cans of shaving cream at the dollar store.

Steve


----------



## webeopelas

My 9 yr old is in.


----------



## huntr70

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 2 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 4 meals

*80 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons


----------



## wdwtiger

Wdwtiger Will Be attending the Norteast Pigroast and Ralley We are on Site # 1539 so we now have 52 Families Stop on By and sit a spell your always Welcome.


----------



## wdwtiger

wdwtiger said:


> Wdwtiger Will Be attending the Norteast Pigroast and Ralley We are on Site # 1539 so we now have 52 Families Stop on By and sit a spell your always Welcome.


 Whatever you need us to Bring Just let Me know.. We will bring a Dessert and a Side dish of Somthing..We will Check the list to see what everyone is bringing so we can bring something else.. see ya there wdwtiger


----------



## prevish gang

Is it too late to add on for one more pork? I think my son might be joining us.


----------



## RizFam

prevish gang said:


> Is it too late to add on for one more pork? I think my son might be joining us.


No Darlene, it's not to late to add pork, however it is too late to add chicken.

See you in a few days








Tami

Drive Safe


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

51 Families? WOW!







I can imagine how fun that must be!


----------



## happycamper

navycranes said:


> WOW only an hour and already some good results. Just remember to pack your kid's bathing suits. Since the pool isn't open some people forget.
> 
> What do you guys and gals think about trying to offset some of the cost by each providing one can of shaving cream per person. They only run about a dollar a piece but when you need to provide close to 100 it can add up.
> 
> It's totally voluntary. I will bring what I can afford to get but the kids will enjoy it if we have as much as possible.
> 
> Se ya there.


We've got a 5 and 9 year old and they are so IN on this.

I 'll gladly grab a few cans of shaving cream. Any other supplies we can pitch in with? What type of ballons do you use? I have a small stash of water balloons if they would help.

Thanks for volunteering the idea! The kids will love it!


----------



## huntr70

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 3 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 2 pork 2 chicken

*83 Pork 39 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons

Willty3- projector (for movies under the tent)-pending weather

huntr70- quoits (kind of like horseshoes)


----------



## navycranes

happycamper said:


> WOW only an hour and already some good results. Just remember to pack your kid's bathing suits. Since the pool isn't open some people forget.
> 
> What do you guys and gals think about trying to offset some of the cost by each providing one can of shaving cream per person. They only run about a dollar a piece but when you need to provide close to 100 it can add up.
> 
> It's totally voluntary. I will bring what I can afford to get but the kids will enjoy it if we have as much as possible.
> 
> Se ya there.


We've got a 5 and 9 year old and they are so IN on this.

I 'll gladly grab a few cans of shaving cream. Any other supplies we can pitch in with? What type of ballons do you use? I have a small stash of water balloons if they would help.

Thanks for volunteering the idea! The kids will love it!
[/quote]

Thanks for helping out. Regular 12" air balloons are the type we use. Water balloons are just too hard to get the shaving cream inside.

We also have one other "experimental" game we might try as well. But I can't guarantee anyone will like it. Hopefully we will have a few brave kids there to try it out.


----------



## huntr70

Couple of things I was thinking of today-

If anyone is traveling south on Rt 61- just north of Cabela's and Hamburg-they are doing construction at the bridge between Berks County and Schuylkill County. They have the concrete barriers (cattle chutes) in place and it is a bit snug.

Anyone traveling south on Rt 222 between Allentown and Reading- there is a Hess Gas station at the junction of 222 and 662 at Moselem Springs. They have diesel fuel at $3.87/gallon right now and have big rig pull thru pumps. That is the cheapest I have found diesel around here.

If you have portable tables, please bring them. We can always use more table space for food.

Also, if you have EZ Up tents, or something similar, please bring them. The wether is looking a bit touchy for the weekend, so we may need some cover for the food tables.

Thanks!!!!

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour

navycranes said:


> I have run this by RizFam already but I wanted as many people to chime in as possible so I know whether or not this is a good idea.
> 
> I own a small business that puts on children's games for parties and social gatherings and what-not. All of our games are along the lines of "Nickelodeon" style and all involve getting messy in one way or another. Kids like them because for some of them it's the only chance they have to get messy without getting in trouble.
> 
> We are thinking about putting on a game on Saturday afternoon before the early dinner. However I have no idea how many supplies to bring.
> 
> If any of you have kids and think they would have fun playing a game where they will basically have a race to see how fast their team can pop a bunch of balloons filled with shaving cream please let me know how many and I will try to plan accordingly.
> 
> The good news is that most Outbacks come with outdoor showers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se ya all there.


HOW did I miss this? Oh my gosh, Jake will be in complete heaven with this game idea! Maybe all 4 of them will be 'in' - what a cool idea.

Make sure you let us know what time. Hey, if it's raining, we won't even need to worry about the outside shower, we'll just bring some shower gel along........

FUN, FUN!


----------



## RizFam

navycranes said:


> I have run this by RizFam already but I wanted as many people to chime in as possible so I know whether or not this is a good idea.
> 
> I own a small business that puts on children's games for parties and social gatherings and what-not. All of our games are along the lines of "Nickelodeon" style and all involve getting messy in one way or another. Kids like them because for some of them it's the only chance they have to get messy without getting in trouble.
> 
> We are thinking about putting on a game on Saturday afternoon before the early dinner. However I have no idea how many supplies to bring.
> 
> If any of you have kids and think they would have fun playing a game where they will basically have a race to see how fast their team can pop a bunch of balloons filled with shaving cream please let me know how many and I will try to plan accordingly.
> 
> The good news is that most Outbacks come with outdoor showers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se ya all there.


Well, I finally found balloons however they did NOT say Air Filled ....I picked up 150 12" 'Helium Quality' Balloons ....







I searched a few stores before finding them, soooo I hope they will work









Tami


----------



## RizFam

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 4 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 3 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 2 pork 2 chicken

*83 Pork 39 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons

Willty3- projector (for movies under the tent)-pending weather

huntr70- quoits (kind of like horseshoes)

*** FRIDAY NIGHT'S MEET & GREET* ****
We will start to gather up in the field at around 6:30. 
No Rush, come up and join us when you can. Last year we had a group fire and I'm sure we'll do the same this year. 
*Also after dinner on Sat we will be taking our Group Photo. If you want to be included please stick around for a while after dinner.*

Thanks,
Tami


----------



## Zymurgist

Our 10 YO would love the opportunity to make a mess, (he's quite experienced after all







) Also our oldest has been able to get off from work for the entire weekend could we please have our piggy count upped to 5?

Off to check on the beer, hoping that it is ready! (please please please)









Carl


----------



## huntr70

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
girard482-1 pork ,2 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 5 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 3 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 2 pork 2 chicken

*84 Pork 39 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. girard482 -pretzel platter
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. girard482- brownies
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons

Willty3- projector (for movies under the tent)-pending weather

huntr70- quoits (kind of like horseshoes)

*** FRIDAY NIGHT'S MEET & GREET* ****
We will start to gather up in the field at around 6:30. 
No Rush, come up and join us when you can. Last year we had a group fire and I'm sure we'll do the same this year. 
*Also after dinner on Sat we will be taking our Group Photo. If you want to be included please stick around for a while after dinner.*


----------



## happycamper

The happycamper clan can help with clean up Saturday. We'll be running out for a soccer game so not sure if we will be there at set up time. If we are count us in.

We have a volley ball net if you think there'd be enough wanting to use it to have a second one going.


----------



## girard482

Hello all, Bad news due to an unexpected death in my wife's family we had to cancel this weekend site 1559 we are sorry and hope you all have a wonderful time. We were really looking forward to having another great time like we did last year. 
the Girards


----------



## navycranes

girard482 said:


> Hello all, Bad news due to an unexpected death in my wife's family we had to cancel this weekend site 1559 we are sorry and hope you all have a wonderful time. We were really looking forward to having another great time like we did last year.
> the Girards


So sorry to hear. The Cranes prayers are with you. Hope to see ya out there somewhere on the road.


----------



## RizFam

girard482 said:


> Hello all, Bad news due to an unexpected death in my wife's family we had to cancel this weekend site 1559 we are sorry and hope you all have a wonderful time. We were really looking forward to having another great time like we did last year.
> the Girards


Mike & Claudine,

SO sorry to hear this. Your family will be in ours thoughts & prayers.

Tami


----------



## huntr70

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 5 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 3 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
Thor - 2 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 2 pork 2 chicken

*83 Pork 37 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. 
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. Ride-n-10
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. 
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. Thor pie or cake
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. Thor
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons

Willty3- projector (for movies under the tent)-pending weather

huntr70- quoits (kind of like horseshoes)

*** FRIDAY NIGHT'S MEET & GREET* ****
We will start to gather up in the field at around 6:30. 
No Rush, come up and join us when you can. Last year we had a group fire and I'm sure we'll do the same this year. 
*Also after dinner on Sat we will be taking our Group Photo. If you want to be included please stick around for a while after dinner.*


----------



## Ride-n-10

Hi All.

We're changing from bringing a side to bringing a dessert. We'll bring brownies.

Ed & Angela


----------



## swanny

anybody heading to spring gulch tomorrow (thur)? I'm heading out early to try and beat the weather.


----------



## Zymurgist

girard482 said:


> Hello all, Bad news due to an unexpected death in my wife's family we had to cancel this weekend site 1559 we are sorry and hope you all have a wonderful time. We were really looking forward to having another great time like we did last year.
> the Girards


Our thoughts and prayers go with you.
Be well
Carl & Terri


----------



## huntr70

swanny said:


> anybody heading to spring gulch tomorrow (thur)? I'm heading out early to try and beat the weather.


Yep.......there should be a half dozen or so of us there tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

At this point we are going to try to get out of here by 1pm tomorrow, so that would put us in after 6pm. We are also trying to beat the weather and have Friday to shop.

Darlene


----------



## Hokie

We will be bringing my homemade BBQ sauce and a dessert. See you all there!


----------



## Thor

Everyone

With deep regrets I will not be attending the rally. Last minute work schedule took care of that for me. Tami I have emailed you. I will sadly miss meeting everyone and having a wonderful time. My kids and I were so looking forward to this rally...it was also to be our last camping trip of the year.

Anyway....Everyone safe travels and have a wonderful rally. We will be attending the 4th annual rally. Until next year.

With regrets
Thor


----------



## huntr70

**Important**

CHICKENS HAVE BEEN ORDERED.

Pork & 1/2 Chicken Count

Huntr70- 1 pig 2 chicken
RizFam - 2 Pork
kernfour- 4 pork
Thurston- 4 pork
SharonAg/GGGator- 3 pork 1 chicken
webeopelas - 1 Pork 1 Chicken 
outbacknjack - 2 Pork 1 Chicken
4campers- 2pork
happycamper- 1 pork 2 chicken
tdvffjohn.. 2 pork, 2 chicken
joonbee-1 pork, 1 chicken
swanny- 1 pork , 1 chicken
Conrich - 2 Pork
Camper Man - 2 Pork
campfirenut - 4 pork, 1 chicken
BritsOnTour - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Brits Friends - 1 pork, 1 chick
Zymurgist - 5 pork
kibitzer - 2 pork, 1 chicken 
MikeNJC - 2 pork, 2 chicken
Navycranes - 3 pork
fredr - 2 pork, 2 chicken
mtq - 3 pork, 1 chicken
DEKS Mayo 2 pork, 1 chicken
lilunsure - 3 pork
prevish gang- 3 pork
Ride-n-10 - 1 pork, 1 chicken
outbackCNY-1 pork, 3 chicken
outbacknjack friends - 1 pork, 1 chicken
WillTy3 - 2 pork
Hootbob - 3 pork, 3 chicken 
rubrhammer - 2 pork
Hokie - 2 pork, 2 chicken 
The Howells- 2 pork
The Bogers- 2 pork
LewCat-1 Pork, 1 Chicken
tentr4life- 2 pork, 1 chicken
WDWtiger- 2 pork 2 chicken

*81 Pork 36 Chicken*

PLEASE sign up for the following:

Set Up & Clean Up
Friday Night
1. tdvffjohn
2. RizFam
3. Joonbee

Set Up & Clean Up
Saturday
1. mtq
2. navycranes
3.
4.

10 members to bring Appetizers for Friday nights "Meet N' Greet." If you choose to bring an "app" for Friday you will be excluded from bringing something on Sat. Unless of course you still want to bring something you are more than welcome to.

Appetizers
1. Outbacknjack - assorted tomato pies 
2. happycamper -something yummy will post when decided--
3. 
4. kibitzer - cheese/crackers/pepperoni
5. joonbee - prob some sliced venison loins
6. SharonAG
7. Prevish gang
8. rubrhammer - Shrimp Cocktail
9. LewCat- Hillbilly Caviar
10. tentr4life

Sides
1. 4campers - Baked Beans
2. tdvffjohn....?
3. campfirenut - noodle salad
4. RizFam - Coleslaw
5. swanny - tossed salad
6. Brits Friends
7. SharonAG
8. outbackCNY-mac salad
9. 
10. Webeopelas - Shrimp Pasta Salad

Desserts
1. happycamper...TBA
2. Conrich - Chocolate Chip Cookies
3. Ride-n-10
4. BritsOnTour Apple Yummies
5. Shannon
6. mtq - Apple Pie
7. joonbee - DW's Famous mudball
8. 
9. LewCat - Mt Dew Cake

Rolls & Bread
1. Camper Man
2. 
3. lilunsure

Beverages & Ice
1. RizFam - Bottled Water
2. Huntr70- Iced tea and lemonade
3. Zymurgist - Tub/Ice/H2O Homemade Beer .gif
4. navycranes - punch
5. fredr diet- Coke, Pepsi, DP, & Sprite
6. Outbacknjack friends - beverage asst.

Games
DEKS Mayo - Volleyball Net & ball

Navycranes- shaving cream balloons

Willty3- projector (for movies under the tent)-pending weather

huntr70- quoits (kind of like horseshoes)

*** FRIDAY NIGHT'S MEET & GREET* ****
We will start to gather up in the field at around 6:30. 
No Rush, come up and join us when you can. Last year we had a group fire and I'm sure we'll do the same this year. 
*Also after dinner on Sat we will be taking our Group Photo. If you want to be included please stick around for a while after dinner.*


----------



## happycamper

Thor said:


> Everyone
> 
> With deep regrets I will not be attending the rally. Last minute work schedule took care of that for me. Tami I have emailed you. I will sadly miss meeting everyone and having a wonderful time. My kids and I were so looking forward to this rally...it was also to be our last camping trip of the year.
> 
> Anyway....Everyone safe travels and have a wonderful rally. We will be attending the 4th annual rally. Until next year.
> 
> With regrets
> Thor


So sorry we won't get to visit with you again! We were looking forward to having you here! The kids were looking forward to playing with your gang!

Don't work to hard!

the Happycamper's


----------



## tdvffjohn

NO THOR, now I m upset!!! going to miss ya but it is a long drive for some pig. See ya next year.

John


----------



## kibitzer

My current job is in aviation. With the storm coming in, it's gonna get real busy at work, and they need me to come in for the weekend. Soooo....
...unfortunately, I too must cancel. And I was so looking forward to that PIG! (Not so for my wife. She did not want to see anything roasting on a spit!)

Hopefully there will be next year.


----------



## navycranes

The weather might be kind of tough on Saturday afternoon for the shaving cream game.







I will have all the supplies there and it will be a game time decision. I am bringing my 10X20 portable canopy so we can have the game under that. Then the kids can run in the rain to rinse off


----------



## prevish gang

Another successful rally was had and although it was a bit soggy, our camping spirits were high. It was fantastic to see some of the northern friends we don't get to see that often. The weekend is just too short though.

Special thanks to all who make it so wonderful, Riz Fam, Thurston, Kern4, and Hunter70, we appreciate you so much for all you and your spouses do to make this event happen. Thanks for listening to all of our whining about increased park rates (which you have no control over) and thanks to Leon's folks for what they do to help with the pig too. He (or she) sure was tasty!

Thanks go to GG Gator and Sharon AG who work behind the scenes and I suspect brought that tent that saved the rally! We love you guys.

Don and Darlene


----------



## swanny

my wife Kathy and I would like to thank everybody who had a hand in putting the rally together.







we had a wonderful time!!! 
Thanks to everyone who put it all together and made us feel welcome.







this was our first rally and can't wait for the next.

kevin & kathy


----------



## Rubrhammer

After a 7 hour drive in the rain home, we made it safe and sound. Thanks to all who put in the work to organize this event. We had a good time. Swanny it was nice meeting you and Kathyand getting to tour your rig. Hope your new one is trouble free.
Hey D, thanks for hostessing breakfast again.
Bob


----------



## Thor

It sounds like everyone had a wet but wonderful weekend. When can we see some pics?

Thor


----------



## navycranes

We would like to thank everyone for letting us be a part of your little get together. It was a lot of fun. The weather could have been better but I think everyone adapted very well and we all had a good time.

I don't know what the future holds for the north-east outbackers but I hope that next year there will be a rally held somewhere within driving range for me and the family to come up again.

Also if anyone has any good photos from the balloon game I would like to see them. I try to keep an archive of all the games I have put on over the years but forgot my camera.

Hope to see ya all on the road somewhere.

navycranes


----------



## camping479

Where is everybody, how come no pictures yet??

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Come on, I did not bring a camera. Someone at least post the group picture.....please.

John


----------



## camping479

Without pictures, how do we know there even was a rally??

Mike


----------



## BritsOnTour

LOL! It takes me ages to find time to sit down and upload pics but due to demand, Dave took them off the camera this morning! Here are a couple, one of the group, one of the kids after their shaving foam game - oh boy, they had a blast!



















I am currently sending all the ones we took to winkflash, which takes a while. Check: http://thevalentinefamily.winkflash.com/ later this afternoon and look at the Spring Gulch OB rally 2008 album.


----------



## Zymurgist

Thanks Ali, you can hardly even tell that Dave just did a 50 yard dash in that photo.









Thanks to everyone that help arrange, coordinate, plan, cook, clean up..... for this rally. And NavyCranes thanks for the shaving cream mosh pit. I wish I had my camera with me, the trail of shaving cream down the road, into the bath house and into the showers was priceless.

Be well everyone.
Carl


----------



## skippershe

Great photos!
Wow! What a great turnout! Looks like the kids had some good clean fun as well

**on edit**
I just noticed that the photos in your link are available for viewing








What fun to see the progression on the shaving cream game from start to messy!


----------



## webeopelas

Would whoever made the Butternut squash soup be willing to post the recipe? It was so good. I'm disappointed it went so fast I only got a couple of spoonfuls I was able to steal from my wife!!

Phil


----------



## swanny

well i made the soup. sorry it's proprietary. (one that possesses, owns, or holds exclusive right to something ; specifically )

so i just can't do it. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ok i'll be right back got to go get it


----------



## swanny

and here we go.

Butternut Squash Soup

4- bags of frozen b-nut squash (OR) 12 cups of fresh

6- cups of water

1- tsp marjoram

2- lbs of cream cheese









8- chicken bullion cubes

1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

1/2 tsp black pepper

3/4 cup of chopped onion

1- stick of butter









Method:

1. saute' onions in butter
2. add water, squash, marjoram, black pepper, cayenne pepper, bullion cubes
3. cook until squash is tender 20 / 25 min.
4. blend in blender and add cream cheese.
5. enjoy


----------



## G.G.Gator

Here are some more photo's to enjoy. Click the link below the picture.









2008 NE Pig Roast

Greg and Sharon


----------



## RizFam




----------



## webeopelas

swanny said:


> and here we go.
> 
> Butternut Squash Soup
> 
> 4- bags of frozen b-nut squash (OR) 12 cups of fresh
> 
> 6- cups of water
> 
> 1- tsp marjoram
> 
> 2- lbs of cream cheese
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8- chicken bullion cubes
> 
> 1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
> 
> 1/2 tsp black pepper
> 
> 3/4 cup of chopped onion
> 
> 1- stick of butter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Method:
> 
> 1. saute' onions in butter
> 2. add water, squash, marjoram, black pepper, cayenne pepper, bullion cubes
> 3. cook until squash is tender 20 / 25 min.
> 4. blend in blender and add cream cheese.
> 5. enjoy


Yes!! Thank you!!


----------



## camping479

What a great group! Looks like everyone had a great time, thanks for the pictures!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

You were missed Mike as were a few others.


----------



## Highlander96

Thanks for sharing the pics. Sorry we didn't make it this year but hope to see everyone soon









Michelle


----------



## Moosegut

tdvffjohn said:


> You were missed Mike as were a few others.


Is it true that I was hung in effigy? Wish we could have been there but I just can't believe all that is going on for us right now. It turns out that it was a very good decision for me to back out even after reserving last year. I knew we would be going through too much to get the rally in but I had no idea just how much.

It looks like everyone had fun. That balloon with the shaving cream game is one of the things we do here for HS Riot Night. It is the highlight of the evening.


----------



## Joonbee

Sorry it has taken me a week to post. But it is well deserved and I won't let myself slide.

THANK YOU SO MUCH to the FAB 4 for putting the rally together, it was so much more than we expected. Can't wait to see what will top our first rally experience. Everyone was very helpful and friendly, the food was awesome and the weather tried to deter us, but we would not be stopped. Will definately keep an eye out for the possibilities of the 4th rally next year and anything we can do to help..

Don't count us out for Otter Creek either. Day by day. Have to see how the wife is gonna feel. I know Sierra and Merlin will be up for it. BRING ON THE FRISBEE'S!

Jim and Kristen


----------

